# 'I'll throw you off this fucking balcony, I'll break you in half'



## Luddly Neddite

https://www.truthdig.com/avbooth/it...o_throw_reporter_off_fucking_balcony_for_aski



> As State of the Union rebuttals go, its going to be hard to top Rep. Michael Grimm, R-New York.
> 
> The former Marine and FBI vet told a reporter asking about campaign finance issuesand this is according to a transcript from the network conducting the ill-fated interview:
> 
> Grimm: Let me be clear to you, you ever do that to me again Ill throw you off this fg balcony.
> 
> Scotto: Why? I just wanted to ask you
> 
> [[cross talk]]
> 
> Grimm: If you ever do that to me again
> 
> Scotto: Why? Why? Its a valid question.
> 
> [[cross talk]]
> 
> Grimm: No, no, youre not man enough, youre not man enough. Ill break you in half. Like a boy.
> 
> More on the story here. Video below.



They surely do get pissy when they get caught.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Piece of trash congressman.

Be in office, get asked questions, no the congressman does not set the ground rules.

Don't get to threaten, period.


----------



## Stephanie

awww, and luddy gets pissy when they get pissy

how cute


----------



## hangover

Embattled New York Republican Rep. Michael Grimm threatened to "break" a NY1 reporter and throw him off a balcony after President Obama's State of the Union address Tuesday night.

http://http://www.nydailynews.com/news/politics/new-york-rep-michael-grimm-threatens-reporter-asked-fundraising-allegations-article-1.1594857


----------



## Defiant1

hangover said:


> Embattled New York Republican Rep. Michael Grimm threatened to "break" a NY1 reporter and throw him off a balcony after President Obama's State of the Union address Tuesday night.
> 
> http://http://www.nydailynews.com/news/politics/new-york-rep-michael-grimm-threatens-reporter-asked-fundraising-allegations-article-1.1594857



The Congressman needs to get a grip.

There are people you can hire to do that.

No need to get ones hands dirty touching slime like that.


----------



## Sallow

Gotta love that.

Guess he's taking his marching orders from Christie and the boys.


----------



## Sallow

Defiant1 said:


> hangover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Embattled New York Republican Rep. Michael Grimm threatened to "break" a NY1 reporter and throw him off a balcony after President Obama's State of the Union address Tuesday night.
> 
> http://http://www.nydailynews.com/news/politics/new-york-rep-michael-grimm-threatens-reporter-asked-fundraising-allegations-article-1.1594857
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Congressman needs to get a grip.
> 
> There are people you can hire to do that.
> 
> No need to get ones hands dirty touching slime like that.
Click to expand...



Good on you endorsing that sort of behavior.

By the way..your avatar is a lie.

And back then, you folks were calling Martin Luther King Jr. a communist.

You might not be old enough to remember that.

But then again..you guys call EVERYONE communists.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

OP's link doesn't seem to work. 

Who hasn't fantasized about skinning paparazzi alive?


----------



## Sallow

Delta4Embassy said:


> OP's link doesn't seem to work.
> 
> Who hasn't fantasized about skinning paparazzi alive?



This wasn't "paparazzi".

This was a reporter.

And Grimm is a public servant.

Not a mobster.


----------



## Star

hangover said:


> Embattled New York Republican Rep. Michael Grimm threatened to "break" a NY1 reporter and throw him off a balcony after President Obama's State of the Union address Tuesday night.
> 
> http://http://www.nydailynews.com/n...ked-fundraising-allegations-article-1.1594857


 

Thank God this violent MF wasn't packing, he's been known to... checkout this article...
...*Republican Congressman threatens to kill reporter after State of the Union - Boing Boing* 
Cory Doctorow
Jan 28, 2014 


<snip> 

Grimm is a former US Marine who served in Iraq, and then worked for the FBI. While at the Bureau, he was investigated for abusing his authority: threatening his date's husband ("I'll fucking make him disappear where nobody will find him") and pulling a gun in a nightclub. Grimm argued that reports of the incident were a "witch hunt" but the NYPD and FBi refused to release their files on the matter, and the _New Yorker_ reporter who wrote the original story produced supplemental documents supporting his account. 

Grimm is a Tea Party darling who was endorsed by Sarah Palin and Rudy Giuliani. 
.


----------



## Defiant1

Sallow said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> OP's link doesn't seem to work.
> 
> Who hasn't fantasized about skinning paparazzi alive?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This wasn't "paparazzi".
> 
> This was a reporter.
> 
> *And Grimm is a public servant.
> 
> Not a mobste*r.
Click to expand...


Gee, i thought in NYC they were the same thing, but reserved for the democrat party and of course Al Sharpton.


----------



## hangover

Delta4Embassy said:


> OP's link doesn't seem to work.
> 
> Who hasn't fantasized about skinning paparazzi alive?



New York Rep. Michael Grimm threatens reporter after being asked about fundraising allegations - NY Daily News


----------



## hangover

It's amazing how far the cons will go to steal the spotlight from Obama.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Merge threads, please.


----------



## hangover

Well now we know what a GOP government would look like.


----------



## rightwinger

The reporter asked a question and Grimm refused to answer. Grimm walked away and the reporter closed out by saying Grimm refused to answer any questions on the scandal

Grimm goes apeshit

Time for Republicans to blame the media


----------



## Stephanie

hangover said:


> Well now we know what a GOP government would look like.



no more ugly than the one in there now

except, we have a progressive President threatening to roll over us and throw us all off the fucking balcony... 

funny that doesn't bother you or the op


----------



## Defiant1

hangover said:


> It's amazing how far the cons will go to steal the spotlight from Obama.



Hey, I'd set one of my pets on fire if it meant Obama would go away and never come back.


----------



## Sallow

Defiant1 said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> OP's link doesn't seem to work.
> 
> Who hasn't fantasized about skinning paparazzi alive?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This wasn't "paparazzi".
> 
> This was a reporter.
> 
> *And Grimm is a public servant.
> 
> Not a mobste*r.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee, i thought in NYC they were the same thing, but reserved for the democrat party and of course Al Sharpton.
Click to expand...


As DA..Rudy Giuliani did a fine job of freeing New York from the grip of the mob. Good on you to shit on that record.

And Al Sharpton has never been involved with the Mob.


----------



## jon_berzerk

hangover said:


> Embattled New York Republican Rep. Michael Grimm threatened to "break" a NY1 reporter and throw him off a balcony after President Obama's State of the Union address Tuesday night.
> 
> http://http://www.nydailynews.com/news/politics/new-york-rep-michael-grimm-threatens-reporter-asked-fundraising-allegations-article-1.1594857



"bend him"

--LOL


----------



## Defiant1

So it was an idle threat since you can't really break someone in half.


----------



## rdean

Stephanie said:


> hangover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well now we know what a GOP government would look like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no more ugly than the one in there now
> 
> except, we have a progressive President threatening to roll over us to be a dictator if he has to
> 
> funny that doesn't bother you or the op
Click to expand...


If it were true, it would be a bother.  But your delusions are merely laughable.


----------



## Connery

I thought this was kind of humorous....


----------



## jon_berzerk

Defiant1 said:


> hangover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Embattled New York Republican Rep. Michael Grimm threatened to "break" a NY1 reporter and throw him off a balcony after President Obama's State of the Union address Tuesday night.
> 
> http://http://www.nydailynews.com/news/politics/new-york-rep-michael-grimm-threatens-reporter-asked-fundraising-allegations-article-1.1594857
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Congressman needs to get a grip.
> 
> There are people you can hire to do that.
> 
> No need to get ones hands dirty touching slime like that.
Click to expand...


correct 

if you well connected 

you can just have the IRS go after him 

or the justice department start a secret investigation on the guy


----------



## hazlnut

Luddly Neddite said:


> https://www.truthdig.com/avbooth/it...o_throw_reporter_off_fucking_balcony_for_aski
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As State of the Union rebuttals go, its going to be hard to top Rep. Michael Grimm, R-New York.
> 
> The former Marine and FBI vet told a reporter asking about campaign finance issuesand this is according to a transcript from the network conducting the ill-fated interview:
> 
> Grimm: Let me be clear to you, you ever do that to me again Ill throw you off this fg balcony.
> 
> Scotto: Why? I just wanted to ask you
> 
> [[cross talk]]
> 
> Grimm: If you ever do that to me again
> 
> Scotto: Why? Why? Its a valid question.
> 
> [[cross talk]]
> 
> Grimm: No, no, youre not man enough, youre not man enough. Ill break you in half. Like a boy.
> 
> More on the story here. Video below.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They surely do get pissy when they get caught.
Click to expand...



Jon Stewart is going to go to town on this one.


----------



## TakeAStepBack

He's from Staten Island. What do you expect? 
That island is one giant cess pool of degenerates.

it's the jersey Shore mashed up with the thuggery of the big city.


----------



## hangover

Defiant1 said:


> hangover said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's amazing how far the cons will go to steal the spotlight from Obama.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, I'd set one of my pets on fire if it meant Obama would go away and never come back.
Click to expand...


Hey, we already know cons are heartless.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Stephanie said:


> hangover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well now we know what a GOP government would look like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no more ugly than the one in there now
> 
> except, we have a progressive President threatening to roll over us and throw us all off the fucking balcony...
> 
> funny that doesn't bother you or the op
Click to expand...


LOL

You sound more desperate every day. The way you keep running form thread to thread to blame the president for the Repub's failures - hon, pace yourself or you could really hurt yourself.

Sorry, but blaming the president for what this jerk threatened or for his legal problems cuz he got caught with his hand in the cookie jar is just childish.


----------



## Stephanie

Luddly Neddite said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hangover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well now we know what a GOP government would look like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no more ugly than the one in there now
> 
> except, we have a progressive President threatening to roll over us and throw us all off the fucking balcony...
> 
> funny that doesn't bother you or the op
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> You sound more desperate every day. The way you keep running form thread to thread to blame the president for the Repub's failures - hon, pace yourself or you could really hurt yourself.
> 
> Sorry, but blaming the president for what this jerk threatened or for his legal problems cuz he got caught with his hand in the cookie jar is just childish.
Click to expand...


I could less about cookie jars or you childish trolling
a lot of us have more things to worry about with this party in control of our country, not what some silly congresscritter said from New Yauk


----------



## Darkwind

hangover said:


> Embattled *New York Republican* Rep. Michael Grimm threatened to "break" a NY1 reporter and throw him off a balcony after President Obama's State of the Union address Tuesday night.
> 
> http://http://www.nydailynews.com/n...ked-fundraising-allegations-article-1.1594857


Why would you be surprised a liberal would do this?




BTW....This guy needs to resign and seek anger management therapy.


----------



## Defiant1

Sallow said:


> Defiant1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> This wasn't "paparazzi".
> 
> This was a reporter.
> 
> *And Grimm is a public servant.
> 
> Not a mobste*r.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, i thought in NYC they were the same thing, but reserved for the democrat party and of course Al Sharpton.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As DA..Rudy Giuliani did a fine job of freeing New York from the grip of the mob. Good on you to shit on that record.
> 
> And Al Sharpton has never been involved with the Mob.
Click to expand...


We are talking mob with a small m here. It's a whole different thlng from the glory days.

And I don't worship at the altar of Giuliani, he's a RINO.  But I understand because it's NYC.

I mean it's not like Dick Cheney or anyone like him would ever get elected in NYC.


----------



## Darkwind

hangover said:


> Defiant1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hangover said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's amazing how far the cons will go to steal the spotlight from Obama.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, I'd set one of my pets on fire if it meant Obama would go away and never come back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey, we already know cons are heartless.
Click to expand...

Not really, but at least we aren't killing the country with faux compassion like the progressives..


----------



## Iceweasel

hangover said:


> Well now we know what a GOP government would look like.


...in the minds of deranged liberals anyway.


----------



## BlindBoo

Threats of bodily harm in response to a question?   What a jackass.  Criminal charges should be filed and he should be censured by the House.  He is a disgrace.


----------



## PredFan

hangover said:


> Embattled New York Republican Rep. Michael Grimm threatened to "break" a NY1 reporter and throw him off a balcony after President Obama's State of the Union address Tuesday night.
> 
> http://http://www.nydailynews.com/news/politics/new-york-rep-michael-grimm-threatens-reporter-asked-fundraising-allegations-article-1.1594857



Meh, he's a Grimm. Maybe the reporter is a Blutbad.


----------



## zeke

BlindBoo said:


> Threats of bodily harm in response to a question?   What a jackass.  Criminal charges should be filed and he should be censured by the House.  He is a disgrace.



This guy will move to the short list for the Rethuglican presidential nomination.


----------



## Darkwind

hangover said:


> Well now we know what a GOP government would look like.


How do you figure that?  The Represenatative is a NY Republican.

You do realize that means he more progressive than human, right?


----------



## rightwinger

zeke said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Threats of bodily harm in response to a question?   What a jackass.  Criminal charges should be filed and he should be censured by the House.  He is a disgrace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This guy will move to the short list for the Rethuglican presidential nomination.
Click to expand...


I see a future on FoxNews


----------



## PredFan

Luddly Neddite said:


> https://www.truthdig.com/avbooth/it...o_throw_reporter_off_fucking_balcony_for_aski
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As State of the Union rebuttals go, its going to be hard to top Rep. Michael Grimm, R-New York.
> 
> The former Marine and FBI vet told a reporter asking about campaign finance issuesand this is according to a transcript from the network conducting the ill-fated interview:
> 
> Grimm: Let me be clear to you, you ever do that to me again Ill throw you off this fg balcony.
> 
> Scotto: Why? I just wanted to ask you
> 
> [[cross talk]]
> 
> Grimm: If you ever do that to me again
> 
> Scotto: Why? Why? Its a valid question.
> 
> [[cross talk]]
> 
> Grimm: No, no, youre not man enough, youre not man enough. Ill break you in half. Like a boy.
> 
> More on the story here. Video below.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They surely do get pissy when they get caught.
Click to expand...


Meh, he's a Grimm, probably the reporter is a Blutbad.


----------



## hangover

BlindBoo said:


> Threats of bodily harm in response to a question?   What a jackass.  Criminal charges should be filed and he should be censured by the House.  He is a disgrace.



Obama tries to fix what congress refuses to fix, and the cons threaten impeachment. But when a con threatens murder, the GOP tries to ignore it.


----------



## Stephanie

hangover said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Threats of bodily harm in response to a question?   What a jackass.  Criminal charges should be filed and he should be censured by the House.  He is a disgrace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama tries to fix what congress refuses to fix, and the cons threaten impeachment. But when a con threatens murder, the GOP tries to ignore it.
Click to expand...


tissue? waaaa

that upstanding Obama never threatens anyone


----------



## hangover

hangover said:


> Embattled New York Republican Rep. Michael Grimm threatened to "break" a NY1 reporter and throw him off a balcony after President Obama's State of the Union address Tuesday night.
> 
> http://http://www.nydailynews.com/news/politics/new-york-rep-michael-grimm-threatens-reporter-asked-fundraising-allegations-article-1.1594857



Hey the cons hid the murder thread in this one. Wouldn't want that fact broadcast.


----------



## NLT

Ahha that reporters face, he was scared shitless. Dont fuck with Marines, they dont play.


----------



## Stephanie

fight, kill, fight, kill, knives, gunfights, fight kill


[ame=http://youtu.be/MuyOjdZ4W4I]Left Wing Vitriol: Rhetoric of Bill Maher Part 2 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Luddly Neddite

BlindBoo said:


> Threats of bodily harm in response to a question?   What a jackass.  Criminal charges should be filed and he should be censured by the House.  He is a disgrace.



A generation ago, there would have been consequences for what is accepted now. 

These days, congress can commit almost any crime and its just business as usual. Cocaine? Not a problem. Looking for sex in airport bathrooms? That's okay. A congressman lies and calls the president a liar and gets re-elected for his own lie. Vitter/Coburn/Santorum launder money over a sex scheme and Santorum runs for president while the other two just go to work the next day. Issa, a known crook who is now hiding facts in hopes of pinning fake charges on the president. 

I notice too that in Grimm's statement, there is not apology for his threats of bodily harm. 

And, some rw's here blame the president.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

NLT said:


> Ahha that reporters face, he was scared shitless. Dont fuck with Marines, they dont play.



The journalist had every right to be afraid and Marines don't threaten murder when they don't get their way. But, thugs do.


----------



## Warrior102

hangover said:


> Embattled New York Republican Rep. Michael Grimm threatened to "break" a NY1 reporter and throw him off a balcony after President Obama's State of the Union address Tuesday night.



Good.


----------



## Warrior102

Luddly Neddite said:


> NLT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ahha that reporters face, he was scared shitless. Dont fuck with Marines, they dont play.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The journalist had every right to be afraid and Marines don't threaten murder when they don't get their way. But, thugs do.
Click to expand...


What in the hell do you know about what Marines do/don't. 
Dear God. 
Did you ever bother to serve your country?


----------



## bodecea

A physical threat on camera.  Add that to the investigation.


----------



## Stephanie

Luddly Neddite said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Threats of bodily harm in response to a question?   What a jackass.  Criminal charges should be filed and he should be censured by the House.  He is a disgrace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A generation ago, there would have been consequences for what is accepted now.
> 
> These days, congress can commit almost any crime and its just business as usual. Cocaine? Not a problem. Looking for sex in airport bathrooms? That's okay. A congressman lies and calls the president a liar and gets re-elected for his own lie. Vitter/Coburn/Santorum launder money over a sex scheme and Santorum runs for president while the other two just go to work the next day. Issa, a known crook who is now hiding facts in hopes of pinning fake charges on the president.
> 
> I notice too that in Grimm's statement, there is not apology for his threats of bodily harm.
> 
> And, some rw's here blame the president.
Click to expand...


wow, you need a towel for that whine fest


----------



## Truthseeker420

NLT said:


> Ahha that reporters face, he was scared shitless. Dont fuck with Marines, they dont play.



oh please !  I'm sure the reporter was shocked by GOP lunacy, but the idiot isn't in Iraq anymore and doesn't scare anyone.


----------



## Esmeralda

Delta4Embassy said:


> OP's link doesn't seem to work.
> 
> Who hasn't fantasized about skinning paparazzi alive?



I think probably most of the planet.  The average person does not have violent and gruesome fantasies


----------



## TakeAStepBack

What part of he's from Staten Island is confusing to you LOLberals?


----------



## NLT

Truthseeker420 said:


> NLT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ahha that reporters face, he was scared shitless. Dont fuck with Marines, they dont play.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh please !  I'm sure the reporter was shocked by GOP lunacy, but the idiot isn't in Iraq anymore and doesn't scare anyone.
Click to expand...


If he got in your face, you would shit your self and cry


----------



## Zoom-boing

Luddly Neddite said:


> https://www.truthdig.com/avbooth/it...o_throw_reporter_off_fucking_balcony_for_aski
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As State of the Union rebuttals go, its going to be hard to top Rep. Michael Grimm, R-New York.
> 
> The former Marine and FBI vet told a reporter asking about campaign finance issuesand this is according to a transcript from the network conducting the ill-fated interview:
> 
> Grimm: Let me be clear to you, you ever do that to me again Ill throw you off this fg balcony.
> 
> Scotto: Why? I just wanted to ask you
> 
> [[cross talk]]
> 
> Grimm: If you ever do that to me again
> 
> Scotto: Why? Why? Its a valid question.
> 
> [[cross talk]]
> 
> Grimm: No, no, youre not man enough, youre not man enough. Ill break you in half. Like a boy.
> 
> More on the story here. Video below.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They surely do get pissy when they get caught.
Click to expand...



Thug congressman is thug.


----------



## Political Junky

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U3pp-WD9ezk]Rep. Michael Grimm confronts reporter during interview - No more questions please - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Zoom-boing

Defiant1 said:


> So it was an idle threat since you can't really break someone in half.



You look completely ridiculous in this thread.  Give it a rest.


----------



## Truthseeker420

NLT said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NLT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ahha that reporters face, he was scared shitless. Dont fuck with Marines, they dont play.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh please !  I'm sure the reporter was shocked by GOP lunacy, but the idiot isn't in Iraq anymore and doesn't scare anyone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If he got in your face, you would shit your self and cry
Click to expand...


not really. I'm 6'1 240 lbs he would need a gun to scare me.


----------



## Stephanie

Well, you people in New Yauk can gather up your millions and recall him or just whine on a messageboard


----------



## OldUSAFSniper

Warrior102 said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NLT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ahha that reporters face, he was scared shitless. Dont fuck with Marines, they dont play.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The journalist had every right to be afraid and Marines don't threaten murder when they don't get their way. But, thugs do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What in the hell do you know about what Marines do/don't.
> Dear God.
> Did you ever bother to serve your country?
Click to expand...


No, of course Luddly hasn't served!?!?  My God, every good liberal knows that people who serve or have served are one step away from becoming crazed madmen!  Luddly served?  I had to laugh out loud when I read that one.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

OldUSAFSniper said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> The journalist had every right to be afraid and Marines don't threaten murder when they don't get their way. But, thugs do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What in the hell do you know about what Marines do/don't.
> Dear God.
> Did you ever bother to serve your country?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, of course Luddly hasn't served!?!?  My God, every good liberal knows that people who serve or have served are one step away from becoming crazed madmen!  Luddly served?  I had to laugh out loud when I read that one.
Click to expand...


My first husband was killed in Vietnam. 
My second husband came home from Vietnam an empty husk. 

Don't pretend to know what PTSD is really like or what its like to have catastrophic combat injuries and don't pretend to be heroes when, in fact, you do nothing to earn your spot on this planet.  

This thread is about a Republican threatening to murder a journalist. How about you have the balls to address that fact?


----------



## bodecea

So...I will go back thru this thread to see if anyone condemns this idiot Congressman like I do.   There are no excuses for his behavior.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Luddly Neddite said:


> OldUSAFSniper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What in the hell do you know about what Marines do/don't.
> Dear God.
> Did you ever bother to serve your country?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, of course Luddly hasn't served!?!?  My God, every good liberal knows that people who serve or have served are one step away from becoming crazed madmen!  Luddly served?  I had to laugh out loud when I read that one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My first husband was killed in Vietnam.
> My second husband came home from Vietnam an empty husk.
> 
> Don't pretend to know what PTSD is really like or what its like to have catastrophic combat injuries and don't pretend to be heroes when, in fact, you do nothing to earn your spot on this planet.
> 
> This thread is about a Republican threatening to murder a journalist. How about you have the balls to address that fact?
Click to expand...


I'm so sorry for your losses, L.

Also, all this time I thought you were a guy.  Live and learn!


----------



## bodecea

Defiant1 said:


> hangover said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's amazing how far the cons will go to steal the spotlight from Obama.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, I'd set one of my pets on fire if it meant Obama would go away and never come back.
Click to expand...


I'm sure you would.

And what is it they say about people who first start out by hurting animals.........?


----------



## TakeAStepBack

bodecea said:


> So...I will go back thru this thread to see if anyone condemns this idiot Congressman like I do.   There are no excuses for his behavior.



There is an excuse for everything. In his case, he's a degenerate LOLberal from Staten Island.


----------



## Stephanie

you love how we are all suppose to bow with their demands we "condemn" some person most of us don't even know...

gawd they need to shoot them high horses they all ride

oh damn, I said shoot......that must mean I'm out to KILL AND MURDER


----------



## Kevin_Kennedy

Politics attracts a certain ruthless, power hungry, narcissistic personality. I'm surprised there aren't more violent outbursts like this, frankly. At least Grimm is out in the open as a scumbag.


----------



## PredFan

bodecea said:


> So...I will go back thru this thread to see if anyone condemns this idiot Congressman like I do.   There are no excuses for his behavior.



Yes there is. I'm telling you the reporter is a Blutbad.


----------



## bodecea

TakeAStepBack said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> So...I will go back thru this thread to see if anyone condemns this idiot Congressman like I do.   There are no excuses for his behavior.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is an excuse for everything. In his case, he's a degenerate *LOLberal* from Staten Island.
Click to expand...


Oh?  He is?


----------



## TakeAStepBack

Kevin_Kennedy said:


> Politics attracts a certain ruthless, power hungry, narcissistic personality. I'm surprised there aren't more violent outbursts like this, frankly. At least Grimm is out in the open as a scumbag.



Yup. being that politics is simply a game of deceit and self grandizing in the name of "the public interest", it attracts sociopaths and seedy characters. Otherwise we'd have honest politicians. But we do not, they are rare.


----------



## TakeAStepBack

bodecea said:


> TakeAStepBack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> So...I will go back thru this thread to see if anyone condemns this idiot Congressman like I do.   There are no excuses for his behavior.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is an excuse for everything. In his case, he's a degenerate *LOLberal* from Staten Island.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh?  He is?
Click to expand...


Yes, he is.


----------



## rightwinger

bodecea said:


> TakeAStepBack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> So...I will go back thru this thread to see if anyone condemns this idiot Congressman like I do.   There are no excuses for his behavior.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is an excuse for everything. In his case, he's a degenerate *LOLberal* from Staten Island.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh?  He is?
Click to expand...


Staten Island is Republican territory


----------



## TakeAStepBack

And apparently you are under the impression that a LOLberal can not be republican. Which is hilarious. A NYC republican at that...


----------



## BlindBoo

Luddly Neddite said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Threats of bodily harm in response to a question?   What a jackass.  Criminal charges should be filed and he should be censured by the House.  He is a disgrace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A generation ago, there would have been consequences for what is accepted now.
> 
> These days, congress can commit almost any crime and its just business as usual. Cocaine? Not a problem. Looking for sex in airport bathrooms? That's okay. A congressman lies and calls the president a liar and gets re-elected for his own lie. Vitter/Coburn/Santorum launder money over a sex scheme and Santorum runs for president while the other two just go to work the next day. Issa, a known crook who is now hiding facts in hopes of pinning fake charges on the president.
> 
> I notice too that in Grimm's statement, there is not apology for his threats of bodily harm.
> 
> And, some rw's here blame the president.
Click to expand...


Seems their okay with violent intimidating threats to deny the reporter his constitutional rights.  

No wonder they have as their new darling Russian President Putin who simply has reporters in Russia he doesn't like killed.


----------



## TakeAStepBack

BlindBoo said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Threats of bodily harm in response to a question?   What a jackass.  Criminal charges should be filed and he should be censured by the House.  He is a disgrace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A generation ago, there would have been consequences for what is accepted now.
> 
> These days, congress can commit almost any crime and its just business as usual. Cocaine? Not a problem. Looking for sex in airport bathrooms? That's okay. A congressman lies and calls the president a liar and gets re-elected for his own lie. Vitter/Coburn/Santorum launder money over a sex scheme and Santorum runs for president while the other two just go to work the next day. Issa, a known crook who is now hiding facts in hopes of pinning fake charges on the president.
> 
> I notice too that in Grimm's statement, there is not apology for his threats of bodily harm.
> 
> And, some rw's here blame the president.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seems their okay with violent intimidating threats to deny the reporter his constitutional rights.
> 
> No wonder they have as their new darling Russian President Putin who simply has reporters in Russia he doesn't like killed.
Click to expand...


Who are 'they'? Poltiicans, or was this one of those shameless hyperpartisan plugs?


----------



## NLT

Truthseeker420 said:


> NLT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh please !  I'm sure the reporter was shocked by GOP lunacy, but the idiot isn't in Iraq anymore and doesn't scare anyone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If he got in your face, you would shit your self and cry
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> not really. I'm 6'1 240 lbs he would need a gun to scare me.
Click to expand...


at that weight and height you are a fatty


----------



## Defiant1

Zoom-boing said:


> Defiant1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So it was an idle threat since you can't really break someone in half.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You look completely ridiculous in this thread.  Give it a rest.
Click to expand...



No, I won't.

I was hoping my post would get people to think. There was a time in this country when most men where men. 

A time when you crossed the line with another man and he got in your face you either realized you were wrong and apologized or if you felt you were right you would stand your ground and fight back. You didn't go run to your mommy to tell what the big meany said to you ala Sen. Leahy.

The reporter last night should have understood that he broke the code of honor. He asked the congressman to be on camera to discuss the SOTU, then tried to blindside him with the campaign finance crap. He should have realized he was wrong and erased the tape.

It's not how honorable men treat each other.


----------



## Truthseeker420

NLT said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NLT said:
> 
> 
> 
> If he got in your face, you would shit your self and cry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not really. I'm 6'1 240 lbs he would need a gun to scare me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> at that weight and height you are a fatty
Click to expand...


some muscle a some fat. I do like to eat.


----------



## hangover

Stephanie said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Threats of bodily harm in response to a question?   What a jackass.  Criminal charges should be filed and he should be censured by the House.  He is a disgrace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A generation ago, there would have been consequences for what is accepted now.
> 
> These days, congress can commit almost any crime and its just business as usual. Cocaine? Not a problem. Looking for sex in airport bathrooms? That's okay. A congressman lies and calls the president a liar and gets re-elected for his own lie. Vitter/Coburn/Santorum launder money over a sex scheme and Santorum runs for president while the other two just go to work the next day. Issa, a known crook who is now hiding facts in hopes of pinning fake charges on the president.
> 
> I notice too that in Grimm's statement, there is not apology for his threats of bodily harm.
> 
> And, some rw's here blame the president.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wow, you need a towel for that whine fest
Click to expand...


You really are proud to be as stupid as Grimm.


----------



## bodecea

Stephanie said:


> you love how we are all suppose to bow with their demands we "condemn" some person most of us don't even know...
> 
> gawd they need to shoot them high horses they all ride
> 
> oh damn, I said shoot......that must mean I'm out to KILL AND MURDER



I know...it takes way too much effort for you to actually say what he did was wrong.

You barely have enough time to go on threads to say "who cares".


----------



## Kevin_Kennedy

Defiant1 said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Defiant1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So it was an idle threat since you can't really break someone in half.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You look completely ridiculous in this thread.  Give it a rest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, I won't.
> 
> I was hoping my post would get people to think. There was a time in this country when most men where men.
> 
> A time when you crossed the line with another man and he got in your face you either realized you were wrong and apologized or if you felt you were right you would stand your ground and fight back. You didn't go run to your mommy to tell what the big meany said to you ala Sen. Leahy.
> 
> The reporter last night should have understood that he broke the code of honor. He asked the congressman to be on camera to discuss the SOTU, then tried to blindside him with the campaign finance crap. He should have realized he was wrong and erased the tape.
> 
> It's not how honorable men treat each other.
Click to expand...


This is nonsense. There's nothing manly about threatening people, idly or otherwise. The question hardly crossed the line, but if he had a problem with it then simply walking away was an acceptable response. Going back when you think the cameras are no longer rolling and threatening violence is something a child would do.


----------



## Jackson

hangover said:


> Well now we know what a GOP government would look like.



There's bad apples in both parties.  This one has to go!


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Luddly Neddite said:


> https://www.truthdig.com/avbooth/it...o_throw_reporter_off_fucking_balcony_for_aski
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As State of the Union rebuttals go, its going to be hard to top Rep. Michael Grimm, R-New York.
> 
> The former Marine and FBI vet told a reporter asking about campaign finance issuesand this is according to a transcript from the network conducting the ill-fated interview:
> 
> Grimm: Let me be clear to you, you ever do that to me again Ill throw you off this fg balcony.
> 
> Scotto: Why? I just wanted to ask you
> 
> [[cross talk]]
> 
> Grimm: If you ever do that to me again
> 
> Scotto: Why? Why? Its a valid question.
> 
> [[cross talk]]
> 
> Grimm: No, no, youre not man enough, youre not man enough. Ill break you in half. Like a boy.
> 
> More on the story here. Video below.
> 
> 
> 
> They surely do get pissy when they get caught.
Click to expand...


Let me guess, he just threatened the guy out of the blue, for no reason whatever. I am 100% positive that Obama, or any Democrat, has never done anything even remotely similar, even if a reporter did something to provoke it.


----------



## JakeStarkey

TPM language by its candidates remain unacceptable.

Primary the dude out.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Sallow said:


> Defiant1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hangover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Embattled New York Republican Rep. Michael Grimm threatened to "break" a NY1 reporter and throw him off a balcony after President Obama's State of the Union address Tuesday night.
> 
> http://http://www.nydailynews.com/n...ked-fundraising-allegations-article-1.1594857
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Congressman needs to get a grip.
> 
> There are people you can hire to do that.
> 
> No need to get ones hands dirty touching slime like that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Good on you endorsing that sort of behavior.
> 
> By the way..your avatar is a lie.
> 
> And back then, you folks were calling Martin Luther King Jr. a communist.
> 
> You might not be old enough to remember that.
> 
> But then again..you guys call EVERYONE communists.
Click to expand...


I haven't seen you complaining about the way Obama sends his flunkies after people that piss him off.


----------



## Jroc

Jackson said:


> hangover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well now we know what a GOP government would look like.
> 
> 
> 
> *
> There's bad apples in both parties.*  This one has to go!
Click to expand...


Republicans generally get rid of theirs. Dems...not so much


----------



## Defiant1

Kevin_Kennedy said:


> Defiant1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> You look completely ridiculous in this thread.  Give it a rest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I won't.
> 
> I was hoping my post would get people to think. There was a time in this country when most men where men.
> 
> A time when you crossed the line with another man and he got in your face you either realized you were wrong and apologized or if you felt you were right you would stand your ground and fight back. You didn't go run to your mommy to tell what the big meany said to you ala Sen. Leahy.
> 
> The reporter last night should have understood that he broke the code of honor. He asked the congressman to be on camera to discuss the SOTU, then tried to blindside him with the campaign finance crap. He should have realized he was wrong and erased the tape.
> 
> It's not how honorable men treat each other.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is nonsense. There's nothing manly about threatening people, idly or otherwise. The question hardly crossed the line, but if he had a problem with it then simply walking away was an acceptable response. Going back when you think the cameras are no longer rolling and threatening violence is something a child would do.
Click to expand...


Can't we all just get along????????


----------



## bodecea

Kevin_Kennedy said:


> Defiant1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> You look completely ridiculous in this thread.  Give it a rest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I won't.
> 
> I was hoping my post would get people to think. There was a time in this country when most men where men.
> 
> A time when you crossed the line with another man and he got in your face you either realized you were wrong and apologized or if you felt you were right you would stand your ground and fight back. You didn't go run to your mommy to tell what the big meany said to you ala Sen. Leahy.
> 
> The reporter last night should have understood that he broke the code of honor. He asked the congressman to be on camera to discuss the SOTU, then tried to blindside him with the campaign finance crap. He should have realized he was wrong and erased the tape.
> 
> It's not how honorable men treat each other.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is nonsense. There's nothing manly about threatening people, idly or otherwise. The question hardly crossed the line, but if he had a problem with it then simply walking away was an acceptable response. Going back when you think the cameras are no longer rolling and threatening violence is something a child would do.
Click to expand...


Exactly.   But apparently that is not what people want to acknowledge.  I wonder why.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

Sallow said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> OP's link doesn't seem to work.
> 
> Who hasn't fantasized about skinning paparazzi alive?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This wasn't "paparazzi".
> 
> This was a reporter.
> 
> And Grimm is a public servant.
> 
> Not a mobster.
Click to expand...


Obviously he's both.


----------



## Kevin_Kennedy

Defiant1 said:


> Kevin_Kennedy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Defiant1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, I won't.
> 
> I was hoping my post would get people to think. There was a time in this country when most men where men.
> 
> A time when you crossed the line with another man and he got in your face you either realized you were wrong and apologized or if you felt you were right you would stand your ground and fight back. You didn't go run to your mommy to tell what the big meany said to you ala Sen. Leahy.
> 
> The reporter last night should have understood that he broke the code of honor. He asked the congressman to be on camera to discuss the SOTU, then tried to blindside him with the campaign finance crap. He should have realized he was wrong and erased the tape.
> 
> It's not how honorable men treat each other.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is nonsense. There's nothing manly about threatening people, idly or otherwise. The question hardly crossed the line, but if he had a problem with it then simply walking away was an acceptable response. Going back when you think the cameras are no longer rolling and threatening violence is something a child would do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can't we all just get along????????
Click to expand...


Yes, when we don't resort to threats of violence like little children.


----------



## OldUSAFSniper

Luddly Neddite said:


> OldUSAFSniper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What in the hell do you know about what Marines do/don't.
> Dear God.
> Did you ever bother to serve your country?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, of course Luddly hasn't served!?!?  My God, every good liberal knows that people who serve or have served are one step away from becoming crazed madmen!  Luddly served?  I had to laugh out loud when I read that one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My first husband was killed in Vietnam.
> My second husband came home from Vietnam an empty husk.
> 
> Don't pretend to know what PTSD is really like or what its like to have catastrophic combat injuries and don't pretend to be heroes when, in fact, you do nothing to earn your spot on this planet.
> 
> This thread is about a Republican threatening to murder a journalist. How about you have the balls to address that fact?
Click to expand...


Ahhhh, and thus the biggest difference between you and your ideology and mine.  "... you do nothing to earn your spot on this planet."  I do not require anyone to do anything to 'earn' a spot on this planet.  They are human and therefore have a right to be here.  Just as much as anyone.  I do not have the right to judge whether they've earned anything or not.  You, on the other hand, have appointed yourself arbiter of whether someone has done enough as most liberals consider themselves 'the great enlightened' of the masses.  It is apparent that your self-importance is only out weighed by your self righteousness. 

Your HUSBANDS served.  Congratulations.  You didn't.  I spent a tour in Vietnam and I will be the first to tell you that although I saw a SMALL amount of action, I was not subject to anything like others saw.  

I listened to Grimm's outburst.  Stupid, ill-conceived and ridiculous.  And he has apologized.  I don't know him, don't know his stand on the issues and frankly don't really want to know him.  But he's got an (R) by his name and for you it's enough to vomit your tired talking points.  The likes of you and RDean are become more transparent by the day.

Your indignation was wasted.  Kind of funny... but wasted.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Kevin_Kennedy said:


> Defiant1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> You look completely ridiculous in this thread.  Give it a rest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I won't.
> 
> I was hoping my post would get people to think. There was a time in this country when most men where men.
> 
> A time when you crossed the line with another man and he got in your face you either realized you were wrong and apologized or if you felt you were right you would stand your ground and fight back. You didn't go run to your mommy to tell what the big meany said to you ala Sen. Leahy.
> 
> The reporter last night should have understood that he broke the code of honor. He asked the congressman to be on camera to discuss the SOTU, then tried to blindside him with the campaign finance crap. He should have realized he was wrong and erased the tape.
> 
> It's not how honorable men treat each other.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is nonsense. There's nothing manly about threatening people, idly or otherwise. The question hardly crossed the line, but if he had a problem with it then simply walking away was an acceptable response. Going back when you think the cameras are no longer rolling and threatening violence is something a child would do.
Click to expand...


Really?

Where, exactly, was the line? According to the congresscritter he was doing the reporter a favor, and had stipulated in advance that the questions were to be limited in scope strictly to the SOTU speech. 

By the way, I have watched three different versions of the video, and none of them let me hear what the congresscritter said. I see no reason to defend anyone who threatens someone, but I am enjoying poking all the idiots who are attacking this guy while ignoring the fact that it happens all the time.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

Defiant1 said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Defiant1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So it was an idle threat since you can't really break someone in half.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You look completely ridiculous in this thread.  Give it a rest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, I won't.
> 
> I was hoping my post would get people to think. There was a time in this country when most men where men.
> 
> A time when you crossed the line with another man and he got in your face you either realized you were wrong and apologized or if you felt you were right you would stand your ground and fight back. You didn't go run to your mommy to tell what the big meany said to you ala Sen. Leahy.
> 
> The reporter last night should have understood that he broke the code of honor. He asked the congressman to be on camera to discuss the SOTU, then tried to blindside him with the campaign finance crap. He should have realized he was wrong and erased the tape.
> 
> It's not how honorable men treat each other.
Click to expand...


You do sound completely ridiculous.

You also sound like a blind partisan hack.


----------



## bodecea

Defiant1 said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Defiant1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So it was an idle threat since you can't really break someone in half.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You look completely ridiculous in this thread.  Give it a rest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, I won't.
> 
> I was hoping my post would get people to think. There was a time in this country when most men where men.
> 
> A time when you crossed the line with another man and he got in your face you either realized you were wrong and apologized or if you felt you were right you would stand your ground and fight back. You didn't go run to your mommy to tell what the big meany said to you ala Sen. Leahy.
> 
> The reporter last night should have understood that he broke the code of honor. He asked the congressman to be on camera to discuss the SOTU, then tried to blindside him with the campaign finance crap. He should have realized he was wrong* and erased the tape.*
> 
> It's not how honorable men treat each other.
Click to expand...


Yeah...the Congressman would have liked that, wouldn't he?


----------



## Statistikhengst

Luddly Neddite said:


> https://www.truthdig.com/avbooth/it...o_throw_reporter_off_fucking_balcony_for_aski
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As State of the Union rebuttals go, its going to be hard to top Rep. Michael Grimm, R-New York.
> 
> The former Marine and FBI vet told a reporter asking about campaign finance issuesand this is according to a transcript from the network conducting the ill-fated interview:
> 
> Grimm: Let me be clear to you, you ever do that to me again Ill throw you off this fg balcony.
> 
> Scotto: Why? I just wanted to ask you
> 
> [[cross talk]]
> 
> Grimm: If you ever do that to me again
> 
> Scotto: Why? Why? Its a valid question.
> 
> [[cross talk]]
> 
> Grimm: No, no, youre not man enough, youre not man enough. Ill break you in half. Like a boy.
> 
> More on the story here. Video below.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They surely do get pissy when they get caught.
Click to expand...



Here is one video, but the words are hard to hear. Obviously, Grimm said it, because he is not apologizing profusely:


----------



## PixieStix

Statistikhengst said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.truthdig.com/avbooth/it...o_throw_reporter_off_fucking_balcony_for_aski
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As State of the Union rebuttals go, its going to be hard to top Rep. Michael Grimm, R-New York.
> 
> The former Marine and FBI vet told a reporter asking about campaign finance issuesand this is according to a transcript from the network conducting the ill-fated interview:
> 
> Grimm: Let me be clear to you, you ever do that to me again Ill throw you off this fg balcony.
> 
> Scotto: Why? I just wanted to ask you
> 
> [[cross talk]]
> 
> Grimm: If you ever do that to me again
> 
> Scotto: Why? Why? Its a valid question.
> 
> [[cross talk]]
> 
> Grimm: No, no, youre not man enough, youre not man enough. Ill break you in half. Like a boy.
> 
> More on the story here. Video below.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They surely do get pissy when they get caught.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Here is one video, but the words are hard to hear. _*Obviously, Grimm said it*_, because he is not apologizing profusely:
Click to expand...


Sorry, but it is not obvious.

Obama lies through the entire duration of his speech and the liberals finds something to talk about. His lies affects millions of Americans and this is what they talk about..,typical


----------



## Kevin_Kennedy

Quantum Windbag said:


> Kevin_Kennedy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Defiant1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, I won't.
> 
> I was hoping my post would get people to think. There was a time in this country when most men where men.
> 
> A time when you crossed the line with another man and he got in your face you either realized you were wrong and apologized or if you felt you were right you would stand your ground and fight back. You didn't go run to your mommy to tell what the big meany said to you ala Sen. Leahy.
> 
> The reporter last night should have understood that he broke the code of honor. He asked the congressman to be on camera to discuss the SOTU, then tried to blindside him with the campaign finance crap. He should have realized he was wrong and erased the tape.
> 
> It's not how honorable men treat each other.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is nonsense. There's nothing manly about threatening people, idly or otherwise. The question hardly crossed the line, but if he had a problem with it then simply walking away was an acceptable response. Going back when you think the cameras are no longer rolling and threatening violence is something a child would do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?
> 
> Where, exactly, was the line? According to the congresscritter he was doing the reporter a favor, and had stipulated in advance that the questions were to be limited in scope strictly to the SOTU speech.
> 
> By the way, I have watched three different versions of the video, and none of them let me hear what the congresscritter said. I see no reason to defend anyone who threatens someone, but I am enjoying poking all the idiots who are attacking this guy while ignoring the fact that it happens all the time.
Click to expand...


I'll "attack" anybody who threatens physical violence for no reason. I repeat, if he had a problem with the question, which he obviously did, then walking away was the correct response. I don't have a problem with that. Coming back when you think the cameras are no longer rolling to threaten somebody with violence for a question that isn't even offensive in the least is stupid and reveals his lack of character. A lack of character that I'm sure most politicians, Democrat or Republican, share. As I said before, politics attracts a certain power hungry type of sociopath.


----------



## Statistikhengst

Threatening to kill someone is, at the least, a misdemeanor in every state of the Union, and, depending on the severity of the threat, a felony.

If charges are brought against Grimm, then there is also a strong case for impeachment in the House of Representatives and conviction in the Senate. Of course, if the guy even has two brain cells left, he will resign and save the Congress this kind of circus.

Because no matter how he looks at it, his career is over. The media will never trust him again and I can imagine that many reporters will refuse to cover him.

If Republicans are smart, then they will first censure him, then tell him to resign, and if he does not, they should impeach him.  If they do not, then all those hollow cries about "impeach Obama" will be even hollower.

I will remind that Grimm made these death threats to a reporter while that reporter was on a balcony.  Grimm, a former FBI agent, trained in killing with efficiency, could have done exactly what he threatened to do.

What an absolute asshole.


----------



## Statistikhengst

PixieStix said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.truthdig.com/avbooth/it...o_throw_reporter_off_fucking_balcony_for_aski
> 
> 
> 
> They surely do get pissy when they get caught.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is one video, but the words are hard to hear. _*Obviously, Grimm said it*_, because he is not apologizing profusely:
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry, but it is not obvious.
> 
> Obama lies through the entire duration of his speech and the liberals finds something to talk about. His lies affects millions of Americans and this is what they talk about..,typical
Click to expand...



Sure, it's obvious, for he has already apologized for those words.


----------



## Statistikhengst

chuckle-chuckle:

Getting Our Terms Right!

"debalconization"...


----------



## PredFan

Jroc said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hangover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well now we know what a GOP government would look like.
> 
> 
> 
> *
> There's bad apples in both parties.*  This one has to go!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Republicans generally get rid of theirs. Dems...not so much
Click to expand...


Dems give them cabinet positions.


----------



## Statistikhengst

Reported here:

Reporter: I don't take Congressman's threat personally - CNN.com Video

(video at the link)

Grimm's apology:

Grimm: 'No excuse' for threatening reporter - NBC Politics



> "New York congressman Michael Grimm apologized Wednesday for physically threatening a reporter at the Capitol, saying there&#8217;s &#8220;no excuse&#8221; for his behavior and that the incident &#8220;shouldn&#8217;t have happened.&#8221;
> 
> &#8220;I'm a human being and sometimes your emotions get the better of you,&#8221; he told NBC&#8217;s Kelly O&#8217;Donnell. &#8220;And the bottom line though is it shouldn't happen, you shouldn't lose your cool, and that's why I apologized.  When you're wrong you're wrong, you have to admit it, and it shouldn't have happened.&#8221;"


----------



## Barb

BlindBoo said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Threats of bodily harm in response to a question?   What a jackass.  Criminal charges should be filed and he should be censured by the House.  He is a disgrace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A generation ago, there would have been consequences for what is accepted now.
> 
> These days, congress can commit almost any crime and its just business as usual. Cocaine? Not a problem. Looking for sex in airport bathrooms? That's okay. A congressman lies and calls the president a liar and gets re-elected for his own lie. Vitter/Coburn/Santorum launder money over a sex scheme and Santorum runs for president while the other two just go to work the next day. Issa, a known crook who is now hiding facts in hopes of pinning fake charges on the president.
> 
> I notice too that in Grimm's statement, there is not apology for his threats of bodily harm.
> 
> And, some rw's here blame the president.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seems their okay with violent intimidating threats to deny the reporter his constitutional rights.
> 
> No wonder they have as their new darling Russian President Putin who simply has reporters in Russia he doesn't like killed.
Click to expand...


They have had the hots for the (shirtless!) Russian, haven't they? All the unhinged poutrage about "Uncle Joe" (about back in the days he was on our side against Hitler and the Japanese) seems merely a matter of _preference_.


----------



## Defiant1

Statistikhengst said:


> Reported here:
> 
> Reporter: I don't take Congressman's threat personally - CNN.com Video
> 
> (video at the link)
> 
> Grimm's apology:
> 
> Grimm: 'No excuse' for threatening reporter - NBC Politics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "New York congressman Michael Grimm apologized Wednesday for physically threatening a reporter at the Capitol, saying theres no excuse for his behavior and that the incident shouldnt have happened.
> 
> I'm a human being and sometimes your emotions get the better of you, he told NBCs Kelly ODonnell. And the bottom line though is it shouldn't happen, you shouldn't lose your cool, and that's why I apologized.  When you're wrong you're wrong, you have to admit it, and it shouldn't have happened."
Click to expand...


This is exactly my point, except it should never have been in the public eye.


----------



## rightwinger

Grimm was lucky the reporter wasn't armed

Stand your ground would apply


----------



## PixieStix

Ah, isn't it cute when the left finds a new target


----------



## emilynghiem

Luddly Neddite said:


> https://www.truthdig.com/avbooth/it...o_throw_reporter_off_fucking_balcony_for_aski
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As State of the Union rebuttals go, its going to be hard to top Rep. Michael Grimm, R-New York.
> 
> The former Marine and FBI vet told a reporter asking about campaign finance issuesand this is according to a transcript from the network conducting the ill-fated interview:
> 
> Grimm: Let me be clear to you, you ever do that to me again Ill throw you off this fg balcony.
> 
> Scotto: Why? I just wanted to ask you
> 
> [[cross talk]]
> 
> Grimm: If you ever do that to me again
> 
> Scotto: Why? Why? Its a valid question.
> 
> [[cross talk]]
> 
> Grimm: No, no, youre not man enough, youre not man enough. Ill break you in half. Like a boy.
> 
> More on the story here. Video below.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They surely do get pissy when they get caught.
Click to expand...


Sounds like the weird pissiness I run into when I ask questions like
How is the ACA pro-choice? or How does a cross on a public building
IMPOSE on an atheist who doesn't believe in God without proof,
yet PENALIZING people for not believing in federal insurance mandates
doesn't count as imposing on people's beliefs?

The difference with fellow prochoice liberals who won't answer,
is they won't stand and fight like this guy, but will "turn and run": 
turn off their brains and run their mouths, explaining how the
opposition isn't sincere, and thus doesn't count as valid beliefs equal to theirs.

This from the party of equal rights, equal inclusion and against "inequality" ????


----------



## Statistikhengst

PixieStix said:


> Ah, isn't it cute when the left finds a new target




Pixie, for me, it's not about a new target, and notice I never mentioned Grimm's political affliation.

If a DEM had done this, I would have written exactly the same thing. It's not a political issue. It's a LEGAL issue.  Threatening to kill someone is, as I wrote, at the least, a misdemeanor and can be a felony.

Grimm's career is over. Not because he is a Republican. But because he fucked up so badly.

But to the political side of this: for a party that loves to take the moral high ground, the party that should be tearing into Grimm the most should be the GOP.


----------



## PixieStix

Statistikhengst said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, isn't it cute when the left finds a new target
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pixie, for me, it's not about a new target, and notice I never mentioned Grimm's political affliation.
> 
> If a DEM had done this, I would have written exactly the same thing. It's not a political issue. It's a LEGAL issue.  Threatening to kill someone is, as I wrote, at the least, a misdemeanor and can be a felony.
> 
> Grimm's career is over. Not because he is a Republican. But because he fucked up so badly.
> 
> But to the political side of this: for a party that loves to take the moral high ground, the party that should be tearing into Grimm the most should be the GOP.
Click to expand...


While I agree, he messed up.

I will also say, that obama messed up worse, and the left is cool with what he has done to our country


----------



## rightwinger

PixieStix said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, isn't it cute when the left finds a new target
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pixie, for me, it's not about a new target, and notice I never mentioned Grimm's political affliation.
> 
> If a DEM had done this, I would have written exactly the same thing. It's not a political issue. It's a LEGAL issue.  Threatening to kill someone is, as I wrote, at the least, a misdemeanor and can be a felony.
> 
> Grimm's career is over. Not because he is a Republican. But because he fucked up so badly.
> 
> But to the political side of this: for a party that loves to take the moral high ground, the party that should be tearing into Grimm the most should be the GOP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> While I agree, he messed up.
> 
> I will also say, that obama messed up worse, and the left is cool with what he has done to our country
Click to expand...


Obama threatened to throw someone off a balcony?  or worse?


----------



## Defiant1

rightwinger said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pixie, for me, it's not about a new target, and notice I never mentioned Grimm's political affliation.
> 
> If a DEM had done this, I would have written exactly the same thing. It's not a political issue. It's a LEGAL issue.  Threatening to kill someone is, as I wrote, at the least, a misdemeanor and can be a felony.
> 
> Grimm's career is over. Not because he is a Republican. But because he fucked up so badly.
> 
> But to the political side of this: for a party that loves to take the moral high ground, the party that should be tearing into Grimm the most should be the GOP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I agree, he messed up.
> 
> I will also say, that obama messed up worse, and the left is cool with what he has done to our country
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obama threatened to throw someone off a balcony?  or worse?
Click to expand...


If they bring a knife, we'll bring a gun.....


----------



## rightwinger

Defiant1 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> While I agree, he messed up.
> 
> I will also say, that obama messed up worse, and the left is cool with what he has done to our country
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama threatened to throw someone off a balcony?  or worse?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If they bring a knife, we'll bring a gun.....
Click to expand...


Who did he threaten ?

Some guy with a knife?


----------



## Defiant1

rightwinger said:


> Defiant1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama threatened to throw someone off a balcony?  or worse?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If they bring a knife, we'll bring a gun.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who did he threaten ?
> 
> Some guy with a knife?
Click to expand...



It may have been an assault knife....


----------



## Stephanie

PixieStix said:


> Ah, isn't it cute when the left finds a new target



oh yeah, this will go on for days like the Huckabee and libido thread..


----------



## PixieStix

rightwinger said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pixie, for me, it's not about a new target, and notice I never mentioned Grimm's political affliation.
> 
> If a DEM had done this, I would have written exactly the same thing. It's not a political issue. It's a LEGAL issue.  Threatening to kill someone is, as I wrote, at the least, a misdemeanor and can be a felony.
> 
> Grimm's career is over. Not because he is a Republican. But because he fucked up so badly.
> 
> But to the political side of this: for a party that loves to take the moral high ground, the party that should be tearing into Grimm the most should be the GOP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I agree, he messed up.
> 
> I will also say, that obama messed up worse, and the left is cool with what he has done to our country
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obama threatened to throw someone off a balcony?  or worse?
Click to expand...


Worse!


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Kevin_Kennedy said:


> Defiant1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> You look completely ridiculous in this thread.  Give it a rest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I won't.
> 
> I was hoping my post would get people to think. There was a time in this country when most men where men.
> 
> A time when you crossed the line with another man and he got in your face you either realized you were wrong and apologized or if you felt you were right you would stand your ground and fight back. You didn't go run to your mommy to tell what the big meany said to you ala Sen. Leahy.
> 
> The reporter last night should have understood that he broke the code of honor. He asked the congressman to be on camera to discuss the SOTU, then tried to blindside him with the campaign finance crap. He should have realized he was wrong and erased the tape.
> 
> It's not how honorable men treat each other.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is nonsense. There's nothing manly about threatening people, idly or otherwise. The question hardly crossed the line, but if he had a problem with it then simply walking away was an acceptable response. Going back when you think the cameras are no longer rolling and threatening violence is something a child would do.
Click to expand...


Well said. No excuse for what he did, including his lame 'I'm only human'. The journalist was doing his job and saying he "broke the code of honor" is just stupid. Its the congressman who broke the code of honor. 

And, "erase the tape"???? WTH? 

IOW its only bad because he got caught and there's video that proves it.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Defiant1 said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> Reported here:
> 
> Reporter: I don't take Congressman's threat personally - CNN.com Video
> 
> (video at the link)
> 
> Grimm's apology:
> 
> Grimm: 'No excuse' for threatening reporter - NBC Politics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "New York congressman Michael Grimm apologized Wednesday for physically threatening a reporter at the Capitol, saying theres no excuse for his behavior and that the incident shouldnt have happened.
> 
> I'm a human being and sometimes your emotions get the better of you, he told NBCs Kelly ODonnell. And the bottom line though is it shouldn't happen, you shouldn't lose your cool, and that's why I apologized.  When you're wrong you're wrong, you have to admit it, and it shouldn't have happened."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is exactly my point, except it should never have been in the public eye.
Click to expand...


Make a note, thugs: don't threaten to kill while you're on camera. 

Incredible.


----------



## rightwinger

PixieStix said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> While I agree, he messed up.
> 
> I will also say, that obama messed up worse, and the left is cool with what he has done to our country
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama threatened to throw someone off a balcony?  or worse?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Worse!
Click to expand...


Don't tell me..........He made people get.......HEALTH INSURANCE


----------



## mudwhistle

At least he didn't tell him the IRS will be getting in touch with him.

That would be just terrible.....


----------



## Luddly Neddite

OldUSAFSniper said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldUSAFSniper said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, of course Luddly hasn't served!?!?  My God, every good liberal knows that people who serve or have served are one step away from becoming crazed madmen!  Luddly served?  I had to laugh out loud when I read that one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first husband was killed in Vietnam.
> My second husband came home from Vietnam an empty husk.
> 
> Don't pretend to know what PTSD is really like or what its like to have catastrophic combat injuries and don't pretend to be heroes when, in fact, you do nothing to earn your spot on this planet.
> 
> This thread is about a Republican threatening to murder a journalist. How about you have the balls to address that fact?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ahhhh, and thus the biggest difference between you and your ideology and mine.  "... you do nothing to earn your spot on this planet."  I do not require anyone to do anything to 'earn' a spot on this planet.  They are human and therefore have a right to be here.  Just as much as anyone.  I do not have the right to judge whether they've earned anything or not.  You, on the other hand, have appointed yourself arbiter of whether someone has done enough as most liberals consider themselves 'the great enlightened' of the masses.  It is apparent that your self-importance is only out weighed by your self righteousness.
> 
> Your HUSBANDS served.  Congratulations.  You didn't.  I spent a tour in Vietnam and I will be the first to tell you that although I saw a SMALL amount of action, I was not subject to anything like others saw.
> 
> I listened to Grimm's outburst.  Stupid, ill-conceived and ridiculous.  And he has apologized.  I don't know him, don't know his stand on the issues and frankly don't really want to know him.  But he's got an (R) by his name and for you it's enough to vomit your tired talking points.  The likes of you and RDean are become more transparent by the day.
> 
> Your indignation was wasted.  Kind of funny... but wasted.
Click to expand...


Right or left, Repub or Dem, he threatened to murder someone. That's the fact of it.  Deal with it. 

By your own admission, you have no idea what you're talking about.  Nothing funny about the death of a serviceman or the life sentence of a catastrophic combat injury and "indignation" doesn't even begin to describe what families must bear. 

Families DO "serve". They put their lives on hold and sometimes they lose what is most precious to them. Did you watch the vet who sat with our First Lady last night? HE is a true hero and both he and his family will pay for his courage every day for the rest of their lives. 

Its jerks like you that real vets have to fight, every single day. You're not fit to shine their shoes.

Edited to add clarification.


----------



## mudwhistle

rightwinger said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama threatened to throw someone off a balcony?  or worse?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Worse!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't tell me..........He made people get.......HEALTH INSURANCE
Click to expand...


Nope, he pushed that back a year or two.

Instead he took away people's health insurance.


----------



## Stephanie

The big bad left turns into sniveling drama queens over some congresscritter threatening a reporter...

you can't make this shit up folks


----------



## rightwinger

'I'll throw you off this fucking balcony, I'll break you in half' 

Its just the way republicans say....I have no comment at this time but my office will get back to you


----------



## Stephanie

O-M-G

Hang him from the highest tree


[ame=http://youtu.be/H3BCTDBKUCk]Obama Interior Secretary Threatens To Punch A Reporter Out - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## mudwhistle

Maybe sic the NSA on them.

Every Breath You Take"

Every breath you take
Every move you make
Every bond you break
Every step you take
I'll be watching you

Every single day
Every word you say
Every game you play
Every night you stay
I'll be watching you


----------



## Defiant1

Luddly Neddite said:


> Kevin_Kennedy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Defiant1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, I won't.
> 
> I was hoping my post would get people to think. There was a time in this country when most men where men.
> 
> A time when you crossed the line with another man and he got in your face you either realized you were wrong and apologized or if you felt you were right you would stand your ground and fight back. You didn't go run to your mommy to tell what the big meany said to you ala Sen. Leahy.
> 
> The reporter last night should have understood that he broke the code of honor. He asked the congressman to be on camera to discuss the SOTU, then tried to blindside him with the campaign finance crap. He should have realized he was wrong and erased the tape.
> 
> It's not how honorable men treat each other.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is nonsense. There's nothing manly about threatening people, idly or otherwise. The question hardly crossed the line, but if he had a problem with it then simply walking away was an acceptable response. Going back when you think the cameras are no longer rolling and threatening violence is something a child would do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well said. No excuse for what he did, including his lame 'I'm only human'. The journalist was doing his job and saying he "broke the code of honor" is just stupid. Its the congressman who broke the code of honor.
> 
> And, "erase the tape"???? WTH?
> 
> IOW its only bad because he got caught and there's video that proves it.
Click to expand...


Got caught doing what?  Using colorful language telling a reporter he was unhappy with something he had done?

Do you really believe he intended to break him in half and throw him over the balcony?

I know I'm wasting my time explaining this to you since I don't expect most woman to understand this.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

hangover said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Threats of bodily harm in response to a question?   What a jackass.  Criminal charges should be filed and he should be censured by the House.  He is a disgrace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama tries to fix what congress refuses to fix, and the cons threaten impeachment. But when a con threatens murder, the GOP tries to ignore it.
> 
> On Tue, 7/2/13, Dr. John Grady wrote:
> 
> THE MANY CLINTON BODY BAGS .
> 
> Someone recently reminded me of this list.
> I had forgotten how long it is.
> 
> Therefore, this is a quick refresher course, lest we forget what has  happened to many "friends" and associates of Bill and Hillary Clinton.
> 
> 1- James McDougal - Convicted Whitewater partner of the Clintons who  died of an apparent heart attack, while in solitary confinement.
> He was  a key witness in Ken Starr's investigation.
> 
> 2 - Mary Mahoney - A former White House intern was murdered July 1997  at a Starbucks Coffee Shop in Georgetown (Washington, D. C.).
> The murder happened just after she was to go public with her story of  sexual harassment by Clinton in the White House.
> 
> 3 - Vince Foster - Former White House Councilor, and colleague of  Hillary Clinton at Little Rock's Rose Law Firm.
> Died of a gunshot  wound to the head, ruled a suicide.
> (He was about to testify against  Hillary related to the records she refused to turn over to congress.)
> Was reported to have been having an affair with Hillary.
> 
> 4 - Ron Brown - Secretary of Commerce and former DNC Chairman.
> Reported  to have died by impact in a plane crash.
> A pathologist close to the  investigation reported that there was a hole in the top of Brown's  skull resembling a gunshot wound.
> At the time of his death Brown was being investigated, and spoke publicly of his willingness to cut a deal  with prosecutors.
> The rest of the people on the plane also died.
> A few  days later the Air Traffic controller committed suicide.
> 
> 5 - C. Victor Raiser, II - Raiser, a major player in the Clinton fund  raising organization died in a private plane crash in July 1992.
> 
> 6 - Paul Tulley - Democratic National Committee Political Director  found dead in a hotel room in Little Rock  on September 1992.
> Described  by Clinton as a "dear friend and trusted advisor".
> 
> 7 - Ed Willey - Clinton fundraiser, found dead November 1993 deep in  the woods in VA of a gunshot wound to the head. Ruled a suicide.
> Ed  Willey died on the same day His wife Kathleen Willey claimed Bill  Clinton groped her in the oval office in the White House.
> Ed Willey was  involved in several Clinton fund raising events.
> 
> 8 - Jerry Parks - Head of Clinton's gubernatorial security team in  Little Rock ..
> Gunned down in his car at a deserted intersection  outside Little Rock.
> Park's son said his father was building a  dossier on Clinton.
> He allegedly threatened to reveal this  information.
> After he died the files were mysteriously removed from his  house.
> 
> 9 - James Bunch - Died from a gunshot suicide.
> It was reported that he  had a "Black Book" of people which contained names of influential  people who visited Prostitutes in Texas and Arkansas
> 
> 10 - James Wilson - Was found dead in May 1993 from an apparent hanging  suicide.
> He was reported to have ties to the Clintons' Whitewater  deals.
> 
> 11 - Kathy Ferguson - Ex-wife of Arkansas Trooper Danny Ferguson, was  found dead in May 1994, in her living room .. a gunshot to her head.
> It was ruled a suicide even though there were several packed suitcases,  as if she were going somewhere.
> Danny Ferguson was a co-defendant along  with Bill Clinton in the Paula Jones Lawsuit  and
> Kathy Ferguson was a  possible corroborating witness for Paula Jones.
> 
> 12 - Bill Shelton - Arkansas State Trooper and fiance of Kathy Ferguson.
> Critical of the suicide ruling of his fiance, he was found  dead in June, 1994 of a gunshot wound also ruled a suicide at the grave site of his fiance.
> 
> 13 - Gandy Baugh - Attorney for Clinton's friend Dan Lassater, died by  jumping out a window of a tall building January, 1994.
> His client, Dan Lassater, was a convicted drug distributor.
> 
> 14 - Florence Martin - Accountant & sub-contractor for the CIA, was  related to the Barry Seal, Mean, Arkansas Airport drug smuggling case.
> He died of three gunshot Wounds.
> 
> 15 - Suzanne Coleman - Reportedly had an affair with Clinton when he was Arkansas Attorney General.
> Died Of a gunshot wound to the back of  the head, ruled a Suicide.
> Was pregnant at the time of her death.
> 
> 16 - Paula Grober - Clinton's speech interpreter for the deaf from 1978 until her death December 9,1992.
> She died in a one car accident.
> 
> 17 - Danny Casolaro - Investigative reporter Investigating the Mean Airport and Arkansas Development Finance authority.
> He slit his wrists, apparently, in the middle of his investigation.
> 
> 18 - Paul Wilcher - Attorney investigating corruption at Mean Airport with Casolaro and the 1980 "October Surprise"
> was found dead on a  toilet June 22, 1993, in his Washington DC apartment.
> Had delivered a  report to Janet Reno 3 weeks before his death. (May have died of  poison)
> 
> 19 - Jon Parnell Walker - Whitewater investigator for Resolution Trust Corp.
> Jumped to his death from his Arlington, Virginia apartment  balcony August 15,1993.
> He was investigating the Morgan Guaranty  scandal.
> 
> 20 - Barbara Wise - Commerce Department staffer. Worked closely with Ron Brown and John Huang.
> Cause of death unknown. Died November 29,  1996.
> Her bruised, nude body was found locked in her office at the Department of Commerce.
> 
> 21 - Charles Meissner - Assistant Secretary of Commerce who gave John  Huang special security clearance
> died shortly thereafter in a small  plane crash.
> 
> 22 - Dr. Stanley Heard - Chairman of the National Chiropractic Health Care Advisory Committee
> died with his attorney Steve Dickson in a small  plane crash.
> Dr. Heard, in addition to serving on Clinton 's advisory council personally treated Clinton's mother, stepfather and Brother.
> 
> 23 - Barry Seal - Drug running TWA pilot out of Mean Arkansas, death  was no accident.
> 
> 24 - Johnny Lawhorn, Jr. - Mechanic, found a check made out to Bill  Clinton in the trunk of a car left at his repair shop.
> He was found dead after his car had hit a utility pole.
> 
> 25 - Stanley Huggins - Investigated Madison Guaranty.
> His death was a  purported suicide and his report was never released.
> 
> 26 - Hershel Friday - Attorney and Clinton fundraiser died March 1,  1994, when his plane exploded.
> 
> 27 - Kevin Ives & Don Henry - Known as "The boys on the track" case.
> Reports say the two boys may have stumbled upon the Mean Arkansas airport drug operation.
> The initial report of death said their deaths were due to falling asleep on railroad tracks and being run over.
> Later autopsy reports stated that the 2 boys had been slain before  being placed on the tracks.
> Many linked to the case died before their  testimony could come before a Grand Jury.
> 
> THE FOLLOWING PERSONS HAD INFORMATION ON THE  IVES/HENRY CASE:
> 
> 28 - Keith Coney - Died when his motorcycle slammed into the back of a  truck, 7/88.
> 
> 29 - Keith McMaskle - Died, stabbed 113 times, Nov 1988
> 
> 30 - Gregory Collins - Died from a gunshot wound January 1989.
> 
> 31 - Jeff Rhodes - He was shot, mutilated and found burned in a trash dump in April 1989.
> (Coroner ruled death due to suicide)
> 
> 32 - James Milan - Found decapitated.
> However, the Coroner ruled his  death was due to natural causes"?
> 
> 33 - Jordan Kettleson - Was found shot to death in the front seat of his pickup truck in June 1990.
> 
> 34 - Richard Winters - A suspect in the Ives/Henry deaths.
> He was  killed in a set-up robbery July 1989.
> 
> THE FOLLOWING CLINTON PERSONAL BODYGUARDS ALL DIED OF MYSTERIOUS CAUSES OR SUICIDE
> 
> 36 - Major William S. Barkley, Jr.
> 
> 37 - Captain Scott J . Reynolds
> 
> 38 - Sgt. Brian Hanley
> 
> 39 - Sgt. Tim Sabel
> 
> 40 - Major General William Robertson
> 
> 41 - Col. William Densberger
> 
> 42 - Col. Robert Kelly
> 
> 43 - Spec. Gary Rhodes
> 
> 44 - Steve Willis
> 
> 45 - Robert Williams
> 
> 46 - Conway LeBleu
> 
> 47 - Todd McKeehan
> 
> 
> Why have the Democrats ignored these allegations for so many years and counting?
Click to expand...


----------



## Kevin_Kennedy

Defiant1 said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin_Kennedy said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is nonsense. There's nothing manly about threatening people, idly or otherwise. The question hardly crossed the line, but if he had a problem with it then simply walking away was an acceptable response. Going back when you think the cameras are no longer rolling and threatening violence is something a child would do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well said. No excuse for what he did, including his lame 'I'm only human'. The journalist was doing his job and saying he "broke the code of honor" is just stupid. Its the congressman who broke the code of honor.
> 
> And, "erase the tape"???? WTH?
> 
> IOW its only bad because he got caught and there's video that proves it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Got caught doing what?  Using colorful language telling a reporter he was unhappy with something he had done?
> 
> Do you really believe he intended to break him in half and throw him over the balcony?
> 
> I know I'm wasting my time explaining this to you since I don't expect most woman to understand this.
Click to expand...




You're an embarrassment.


----------



## Statistikhengst

Defiant1 said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin_Kennedy said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is nonsense. There's nothing manly about threatening people, idly or otherwise. The question hardly crossed the line, but if he had a problem with it then simply walking away was an acceptable response. Going back when you think the cameras are no longer rolling and threatening violence is something a child would do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well said. No excuse for what he did, including his lame 'I'm only human'. The journalist was doing his job and saying he "broke the code of honor" is just stupid. Its the congressman who broke the code of honor.
> 
> And, "erase the tape"???? WTH?
> 
> IOW its only bad because he got caught and there's video that proves it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Got caught doing what?  Using colorful language telling a reporter he was unhappy with something he had done?
> 
> Do you really believe he intended to break him in half and throw him over the balcony?
> 
> I know I'm wasting my time explaining this to you since I don't expect most woman to understand this.
Click to expand...


I see you live in a fantasy world. It IS on tape and Grimm has already apologized for those words. To defend him now, since he has apologized, is just plain old stupid. But ok, keep on doing this for all I care:


----------



## rightwinger

Defiant1 said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin_Kennedy said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is nonsense. There's nothing manly about threatening people, idly or otherwise. The question hardly crossed the line, but if he had a problem with it then simply walking away was an acceptable response. Going back when you think the cameras are no longer rolling and threatening violence is something a child would do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well said. No excuse for what he did, including his lame 'I'm only human'. The journalist was doing his job and saying he "broke the code of honor" is just stupid. Its the congressman who broke the code of honor.
> 
> And, "erase the tape"???? WTH?
> 
> IOW its only bad because he got caught and there's video that proves it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Got caught doing what?  Using colorful language telling a reporter he was unhappy with something he had done?
> 
> Do you really believe he intended to break him in half and throw him over the balcony?
> 
> I know I'm wasting my time explaining this to you since I don't expect most woman to understand this.
Click to expand...


Have you ever stood at the edge of a balcony and screamed you were going to throw someone off?

I haven't


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

The reporter is alive.  The 47 people listed were not so fortunate.


----------



## rightwinger

Jeremiah said:


> hangover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Threats of bodily harm in response to a question?   What a jackass.  Criminal charges should be filed and he should be censured by the House.  He is a disgrace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama tries to fix what congress refuses to fix, and the cons threaten impeachment. But when a con threatens murder, the GOP tries to ignore it.
> 
> On Tue, 7/2/13, Dr. John Grady wrote:
> 
> THE MANY CLINTON BODY BAGS .
> 
> Someone recently reminded me of this list.
> I had forgotten how long it is.
> 
> Therefore, this is a quick refresher course, lest we forget what has  happened to many "friends" and associates of Bill and Hillary Clinton.
> 
> 1- James McDougal - Convicted Whitewater partner of the Clintons who  died of an apparent heart attack, while in solitary confinement.
> He was  a key witness in Ken Starr's investigation.
> 
> 2 - Mary Mahoney - A former White House intern was murdered July 1997  at a Starbucks Coffee Shop in Georgetown (Washington, D. C.).
> The murder happened just after she was to go public with her story of  sexual harassment by Clinton in the White House.
> 
> 3 - Vince Foster - Former White House Councilor, and colleague of  Hillary Clinton at Little Rock's Rose Law Firm.
> Died of a gunshot  wound to the head, ruled a suicide.
> (He was about to testify against  Hillary related to the records she refused to turn over to congress.)
> Was reported to have been having an affair with Hillary.
> 
> 4 - Ron Brown - Secretary of Commerce and former DNC Chairman.
> Reported  to have died by impact in a plane crash.
> A pathologist close to the  investigation reported that there was a hole in the top of Brown's  skull resembling a gunshot wound.
> At the time of his death Brown was being investigated, and spoke publicly of his willingness to cut a deal  with prosecutors.
> The rest of the people on the plane also died.
> A few  days later the Air Traffic controller committed suicide.
> 
> 5 - C. Victor Raiser, II - Raiser, a major player in the Clinton fund  raising organization died in a private plane crash in July 1992.
> 
> 6 - Paul Tulley - Democratic National Committee Political Director  found dead in a hotel room in Little Rock  on September 1992.
> Described  by Clinton as a "dear friend and trusted advisor".
> 
> 7 - Ed Willey - Clinton fundraiser, found dead November 1993 deep in  the woods in VA of a gunshot wound to the head. Ruled a suicide.
> Ed  Willey died on the same day His wife Kathleen Willey claimed Bill  Clinton groped her in the oval office in the White House.
> Ed Willey was  involved in several Clinton fund raising events.
> 
> 8 - Jerry Parks - Head of Clinton's gubernatorial security team in  Little Rock ..
> Gunned down in his car at a deserted intersection  outside Little Rock.
> Park's son said his father was building a  dossier on Clinton.
> He allegedly threatened to reveal this  information.
> After he died the files were mysteriously removed from his  house.
> 
> 9 - James Bunch - Died from a gunshot suicide.
> It was reported that he  had a "Black Book" of people which contained names of influential  people who visited Prostitutes in Texas and Arkansas
> 
> 10 - James Wilson - Was found dead in May 1993 from an apparent hanging  suicide.
> He was reported to have ties to the Clintons' Whitewater  deals.
> 
> 11 - Kathy Ferguson - Ex-wife of Arkansas Trooper Danny Ferguson, was  found dead in May 1994, in her living room .. a gunshot to her head.
> It was ruled a suicide even though there were several packed suitcases,  as if she were going somewhere.
> Danny Ferguson was a co-defendant along  with Bill Clinton in the Paula Jones Lawsuit  and
> Kathy Ferguson was a  possible corroborating witness for Paula Jones.
> 
> 12 - Bill Shelton - Arkansas State Trooper and fiance of Kathy Ferguson.
> Critical of the suicide ruling of his fiance, he was found  dead in June, 1994 of a gunshot wound also ruled a suicide at the grave site of his fiance.
> 
> 13 - Gandy Baugh - Attorney for Clinton's friend Dan Lassater, died by  jumping out a window of a tall building January, 1994.
> His client, Dan Lassater, was a convicted drug distributor.
> 
> 14 - Florence Martin - Accountant & sub-contractor for the CIA, was  related to the Barry Seal, Mean, Arkansas Airport drug smuggling case.
> He died of three gunshot Wounds.
> 
> 15 - Suzanne Coleman - Reportedly had an affair with Clinton when he was Arkansas Attorney General.
> Died Of a gunshot wound to the back of  the head, ruled a Suicide.
> Was pregnant at the time of her death.
> 
> 16 - Paula Grober - Clinton's speech interpreter for the deaf from 1978 until her death December 9,1992.
> She died in a one car accident.
> 
> 17 - Danny Casolaro - Investigative reporter Investigating the Mean Airport and Arkansas Development Finance authority.
> He slit his wrists, apparently, in the middle of his investigation.
> 
> 18 - Paul Wilcher - Attorney investigating corruption at Mean Airport with Casolaro and the 1980 "October Surprise"
> was found dead on a  toilet June 22, 1993, in his Washington DC apartment.
> Had delivered a  report to Janet Reno 3 weeks before his death. (May have died of  poison)
> 
> 19 - Jon Parnell Walker - Whitewater investigator for Resolution Trust Corp.
> Jumped to his death from his Arlington, Virginia apartment  balcony August 15,1993.
> He was investigating the Morgan Guaranty  scandal.
> 
> 20 - Barbara Wise - Commerce Department staffer. Worked closely with Ron Brown and John Huang.
> Cause of death unknown. Died November 29,  1996.
> Her bruised, nude body was found locked in her office at the Department of Commerce.
> 
> 21 - Charles Meissner - Assistant Secretary of Commerce who gave John  Huang special security clearance
> died shortly thereafter in a small  plane crash.
> 
> 22 - Dr. Stanley Heard - Chairman of the National Chiropractic Health Care Advisory Committee
> died with his attorney Steve Dickson in a small  plane crash.
> Dr. Heard, in addition to serving on Clinton 's advisory council personally treated Clinton's mother, stepfather and Brother.
> 
> 23 - Barry Seal - Drug running TWA pilot out of Mean Arkansas, death  was no accident.
> 
> 24 - Johnny Lawhorn, Jr. - Mechanic, found a check made out to Bill  Clinton in the trunk of a car left at his repair shop.
> He was found dead after his car had hit a utility pole.
> 
> 25 - Stanley Huggins - Investigated Madison Guaranty.
> His death was a  purported suicide and his report was never released.
> 
> 26 - Hershel Friday - Attorney and Clinton fundraiser died March 1,  1994, when his plane exploded.
> 
> 27 - Kevin Ives & Don Henry - Known as "The boys on the track" case.
> Reports say the two boys may have stumbled upon the Mean Arkansas airport drug operation.
> The initial report of death said their deaths were due to falling asleep on railroad tracks and being run over.
> Later autopsy reports stated that the 2 boys had been slain before  being placed on the tracks.
> Many linked to the case died before their  testimony could come before a Grand Jury.
> 
> THE FOLLOWING PERSONS HAD INFORMATION ON THE  IVES/HENRY CASE:
> 
> 28 - Keith Coney - Died when his motorcycle slammed into the back of a  truck, 7/88.
> 
> 29 - Keith McMaskle - Died, stabbed 113 times, Nov 1988
> 
> 30 - Gregory Collins - Died from a gunshot wound January 1989.
> 
> 31 - Jeff Rhodes - He was shot, mutilated and found burned in a trash dump in April 1989.
> (Coroner ruled death due to suicide)
> 
> 32 - James Milan - Found decapitated.
> However, the Coroner ruled his  death was due to natural causes"?
> 
> 33 - Jordan Kettleson - Was found shot to death in the front seat of his pickup truck in June 1990.
> 
> 34 - Richard Winters - A suspect in the Ives/Henry deaths.
> He was  killed in a set-up robbery July 1989.
> 
> THE FOLLOWING CLINTON PERSONAL BODYGUARDS ALL DIED OF MYSTERIOUS CAUSES OR SUICIDE
> 
> 36 - Major William S. Barkley, Jr.
> 
> 37 - Captain Scott J . Reynolds
> 
> 38 - Sgt. Brian Hanley
> 
> 39 - Sgt. Tim Sabel
> 
> 40 - Major General William Robertson
> 
> 41 - Col. William Densberger
> 
> 42 - Col. Robert Kelly
> 
> 43 - Spec. Gary Rhodes
> 
> 44 - Steve Willis
> 
> 45 - Robert Williams
> 
> 46 - Conway LeBleu
> 
> 47 - Todd McKeehan
> 
> 
> Why have the Democrats ignored these allegations for so many years and counting?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL
Click to expand...


----------



## bodecea

PixieStix said:


> Ah, isn't it cute when the left finds a new target



Yeah...it's ridiculous, isn't it?   Republican Congressmen have every right to get into the face of reporters and threaten to throw them off balconies.   Geesh, people!


----------



## mudwhistle

I hear Obama had been even more obnoxious than usual since re-elected.

Don't even get me started on the constant stream of obscenities Hillary spewed at folks in the White House.


----------



## bodecea

PixieStix said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, isn't it cute when the left finds a new target
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pixie, for me, it's not about a new target, and notice I never mentioned Grimm's political affliation.
> 
> If a DEM had done this, I would have written exactly the same thing. It's not a political issue. It's a LEGAL issue.  Threatening to kill someone is, as I wrote, at the least, a misdemeanor and can be a felony.
> 
> Grimm's career is over. Not because he is a Republican. But because he fucked up so badly.
> 
> But to the political side of this: for a party that loves to take the moral high ground, the party that should be tearing into Grimm the most should be the GOP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> While I agree, he messed up.
> 
> I will also say, *that obama messed up worse*, and the left is cool with what he has done to our country
Click to expand...


How so?  Who did he threaten with bodily harm on camera and we thought that was cool?


----------



## bodecea

mudwhistle said:


> I hear Obama had been even more obnoxious than usual since re-elected.
> 
> Don't even get me started on the constant stream of obscenities Hillary spewed at folks in the White House.



You, of course, have proof of what you say..............or are you just throwing stuff out there to see if any sticks?


----------



## Stephanie

rightwinger said:


> Defiant1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well said. No excuse for what he did, including his lame 'I'm only human'. The journalist was doing his job and saying he "broke the code of honor" is just stupid. Its the congressman who broke the code of honor.
> 
> And, "erase the tape"???? WTH?
> 
> IOW its only bad because he got caught and there's video that proves it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got caught doing what?  Using colorful language telling a reporter he was unhappy with something he had done?
> 
> Do you really believe he intended to break him in half and throw him over the balcony?
> 
> I know I'm wasting my time explaining this to you since I don't expect most woman to understand this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you ever stood at the edge of a balcony and screamed you were going to throw someone off?
> 
> I haven't
Click to expand...


why do we care what you have or haven't done in your life?
my gawd, is everything about YOU?


----------



## mudwhistle

bodecea said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, isn't it cute when the left finds a new target
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah...it's ridiculous, isn't it?   Republican Congressmen have every right to get into the face of reporters and threaten to throw them off balconies.   Geesh, people!
Click to expand...


Chucking Chris Matthews over the rail would be a hoot.


----------



## MikeK

Star said:


> Grimm is a former US Marine who served in Iraq, and then worked for the FBI. While at the Bureau, he was investigated for threatening his date's husband ("I'll fucking make him disappear where nobody will find him") and pulling a gun in a nightclub. Grimm argued that reports of the incident were a "witch hunt" but the NYPD and FBi refused to release their files on the matter, and the _New Yorker_ reporter who wrote the original story produced supplemental documents supporting his account.
> 
> Grimm is a Tea Party darling who was endorsed by Sarah Palin and Rudy Giuliani.


This guy is a thug whose behavior is manifest evidence of the police state which is rising in America.  The fact that NYPD and the FBI refuses to release their files is further affirmation.  

The Congress should subpoena those files and purge this punk before he further disgraces the Legislative body of our government.  If the reporter he threatened can prove Grimm threatened to toss him off the balcony, that is a felony.


----------



## Stephanie

mudwhistle said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, isn't it cute when the left finds a new target
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah...it's ridiculous, isn't it?   Republican Congressmen have every right to get into the face of reporters and threaten to throw them off balconies.   Geesh, people!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Chucking Chris Matthews over the rail would be a hoot.
Click to expand...


This guy can go off after Chrissy


[ame=http://youtu.be/Lc3joYufJds]CNN Contributor: Obama's Speech 'a Lot Like Sex' - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## rightwinger

Stephanie said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Defiant1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got caught doing what?  Using colorful language telling a reporter he was unhappy with something he had done?
> 
> Do you really believe he intended to break him in half and throw him over the balcony?
> 
> I know I'm wasting my time explaining this to you since I don't expect most woman to understand this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you ever stood at the edge of a balcony and screamed you were going to throw someone off?
> 
> I haven't
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> why do we care what you have or haven't done in your life?
> my gawd, is everything about YOU?
Click to expand...


Actually....it is


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Jeremiah said:


> hangover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Threats of bodily harm in response to a question?   What a jackass.  Criminal charges should be filed and he should be censured by the House.  He is a disgrace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama tries to fix what congress refuses to fix, and the cons threaten impeachment. But when a con threatens murder, the GOP tries to ignore it.
> 
> On Tue, 7/2/13, Dr. John Grady wrote:
> 
> THE MANY CLINTON BODY BAGS .
> 
> Someone recently reminded me of this list.
> I had forgotten how long it is.
> 
> Therefore, this is a quick refresher course, lest we forget what has  happened to many "friends" and associates of Bill and Hillary Clinton.
> 
> 1- James McDougal - Convicted Whitewater partner of the Clintons who  died of an apparent heart attack, while in solitary confinement.
> He was  a key witness in Ken Starr's investigation.
> 
> 2 - Mary Mahoney - A former White House intern was murdered July 1997  at a Starbucks Coffee Shop in Georgetown (Washington, D. C.).
> The murder happened just after she was to go public with her story of  sexual harassment by Clinton in the White House.
> 
> 3 - Vince Foster - Former White House Councilor, and colleague of  Hillary Clinton at Little Rock's Rose Law Firm.
> Died of a gunshot  wound to the head, ruled a suicide.
> (He was about to testify against  Hillary related to the records she refused to turn over to congress.)
> Was reported to have been having an affair with Hillary.
> 
> 4 - Ron Brown - Secretary of Commerce and former DNC Chairman.
> Reported  to have died by impact in a plane crash.
> A pathologist close to the  investigation reported that there was a hole in the top of Brown's  skull resembling a gunshot wound.
> At the time of his death Brown was being investigated, and spoke publicly of his willingness to cut a deal  with prosecutors.
> The rest of the people on the plane also died.
> A few  days later the Air Traffic controller committed suicide.
> 
> 5 - C. Victor Raiser, II - Raiser, a major player in the Clinton fund  raising organization died in a private plane crash in July 1992.
> 
> 6 - Paul Tulley - Democratic National Committee Political Director  found dead in a hotel room in Little Rock  on September 1992.
> Described  by Clinton as a "dear friend and trusted advisor".
> 
> 7 - Ed Willey - Clinton fundraiser, found dead November 1993 deep in  the woods in VA of a gunshot wound to the head. Ruled a suicide.
> Ed  Willey died on the same day His wife Kathleen Willey claimed Bill  Clinton groped her in the oval office in the White House.
> Ed Willey was  involved in several Clinton fund raising events.
> 
> 8 - Jerry Parks - Head of Clinton's gubernatorial security team in  Little Rock ..
> Gunned down in his car at a deserted intersection  outside Little Rock.
> Park's son said his father was building a  dossier on Clinton.
> He allegedly threatened to reveal this  information.
> After he died the files were mysteriously removed from his  house.
> 
> 9 - James Bunch - Died from a gunshot suicide.
> It was reported that he  had a "Black Book" of people which contained names of influential  people who visited Prostitutes in Texas and Arkansas
> 
> 10 - James Wilson - Was found dead in May 1993 from an apparent hanging  suicide.
> He was reported to have ties to the Clintons' Whitewater  deals.
> 
> 11 - Kathy Ferguson - Ex-wife of Arkansas Trooper Danny Ferguson, was  found dead in May 1994, in her living room .. a gunshot to her head.
> It was ruled a suicide even though there were several packed suitcases,  as if she were going somewhere.
> Danny Ferguson was a co-defendant along  with Bill Clinton in the Paula Jones Lawsuit  and
> Kathy Ferguson was a  possible corroborating witness for Paula Jones.
> 
> 12 - Bill Shelton - Arkansas State Trooper and fiance of Kathy Ferguson.
> Critical of the suicide ruling of his fiance, he was found  dead in June, 1994 of a gunshot wound also ruled a suicide at the grave site of his fiance.
> 
> 13 - Gandy Baugh - Attorney for Clinton's friend Dan Lassater, died by  jumping out a window of a tall building January, 1994.
> His client, Dan Lassater, was a convicted drug distributor.
> 
> 14 - Florence Martin - Accountant & sub-contractor for the CIA, was  related to the Barry Seal, Mean, Arkansas Airport drug smuggling case.
> He died of three gunshot Wounds.
> 
> 15 - Suzanne Coleman - Reportedly had an affair with Clinton when he was Arkansas Attorney General.
> Died Of a gunshot wound to the back of  the head, ruled a Suicide.
> Was pregnant at the time of her death.
> 
> 16 - Paula Grober - Clinton's speech interpreter for the deaf from 1978 until her death December 9,1992.
> She died in a one car accident.
> 
> 17 - Danny Casolaro - Investigative reporter Investigating the Mean Airport and Arkansas Development Finance authority.
> He slit his wrists, apparently, in the middle of his investigation.
> 
> 18 - Paul Wilcher - Attorney investigating corruption at Mean Airport with Casolaro and the 1980 "October Surprise"
> was found dead on a  toilet June 22, 1993, in his Washington DC apartment.
> Had delivered a  report to Janet Reno 3 weeks before his death. (May have died of  poison)
> 
> 19 - Jon Parnell Walker - Whitewater investigator for Resolution Trust Corp.
> Jumped to his death from his Arlington, Virginia apartment  balcony August 15,1993.
> He was investigating the Morgan Guaranty  scandal.
> 
> 20 - Barbara Wise - Commerce Department staffer. Worked closely with Ron Brown and John Huang.
> Cause of death unknown. Died November 29,  1996.
> Her bruised, nude body was found locked in her office at the Department of Commerce.
> 
> 21 - Charles Meissner - Assistant Secretary of Commerce who gave John  Huang special security clearance
> died shortly thereafter in a small  plane crash.
> 
> 22 - Dr. Stanley Heard - Chairman of the National Chiropractic Health Care Advisory Committee
> died with his attorney Steve Dickson in a small  plane crash.
> Dr. Heard, in addition to serving on Clinton 's advisory council personally treated Clinton's mother, stepfather and Brother.
> 
> 23 - Barry Seal - Drug running TWA pilot out of Mean Arkansas, death  was no accident.
> 
> 24 - Johnny Lawhorn, Jr. - Mechanic, found a check made out to Bill  Clinton in the trunk of a car left at his repair shop.
> He was found dead after his car had hit a utility pole.
> 
> 25 - Stanley Huggins - Investigated Madison Guaranty.
> His death was a  purported suicide and his report was never released.
> 
> 26 - Hershel Friday - Attorney and Clinton fundraiser died March 1,  1994, when his plane exploded.
> 
> 27 - Kevin Ives & Don Henry - Known as "The boys on the track" case.
> Reports say the two boys may have stumbled upon the Mean Arkansas airport drug operation.
> The initial report of death said their deaths were due to falling asleep on railroad tracks and being run over.
> Later autopsy reports stated that the 2 boys had been slain before  being placed on the tracks.
> Many linked to the case died before their  testimony could come before a Grand Jury.
> 
> THE FOLLOWING PERSONS HAD INFORMATION ON THE  IVES/HENRY CASE:
> 
> 28 - Keith Coney - Died when his motorcycle slammed into the back of a  truck, 7/88.
> 
> 29 - Keith McMaskle - Died, stabbed 113 times, Nov 1988
> 
> 30 - Gregory Collins - Died from a gunshot wound January 1989.
> 
> 31 - Jeff Rhodes - He was shot, mutilated and found burned in a trash dump in April 1989.
> (Coroner ruled death due to suicide)
> 
> 32 - James Milan - Found decapitated.
> However, the Coroner ruled his  death was due to natural causes"?
> 
> 33 - Jordan Kettleson - Was found shot to death in the front seat of his pickup truck in June 1990.
> 
> 34 - Richard Winters - A suspect in the Ives/Henry deaths.
> He was  killed in a set-up robbery July 1989.
> 
> THE FOLLOWING CLINTON PERSONAL BODYGUARDS ALL DIED OF MYSTERIOUS CAUSES OR SUICIDE
> 
> 36 - Major William S. Barkley, Jr.
> 
> 37 - Captain Scott J . Reynolds
> 
> 38 - Sgt. Brian Hanley
> 
> 39 - Sgt. Tim Sabel
> 
> 40 - Major General William Robertson
> 
> 41 - Col. William Densberger
> 
> 42 - Col. Robert Kelly
> 
> 43 - Spec. Gary Rhodes
> 
> 44 - Steve Willis
> 
> 45 - Robert Williams
> 
> 46 - Conway LeBleu
> 
> 47 - Todd McKeehan
> 
> 
> Why have the Democrats ignored these allegations for so many years and counting?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do any democrats here think this might be something worth looking into?   Eventually?
Click to expand...


----------



## bodecea

Jeremiah said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hangover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama tries to fix what congress refuses to fix, and the cons threaten impeachment. But when a con threatens murder, the GOP tries to ignore it.
> 
> On Tue, 7/2/13, Dr. John Grady wrote:
> 
> THE MANY CLINTON BODY BAGS .
> 
> Someone recently reminded me of this list.
> I had forgotten how long it is.
> 
> Therefore, this is a quick refresher course, lest we forget what has  happened to many "friends" and associates of Bill and Hillary Clinton.
> 
> 1- James McDougal - Convicted Whitewater partner of the Clintons who  died of an apparent heart attack, while in solitary confinement.
> He was  a key witness in Ken Starr's investigation.
> 
> 2 - Mary Mahoney - A former White House intern was murdered July 1997  at a Starbucks Coffee Shop in Georgetown (Washington, D. C.).
> The murder happened just after she was to go public with her story of  sexual harassment by Clinton in the White House.
> 
> 3 - Vince Foster - Former White House Councilor, and colleague of  Hillary Clinton at Little Rock's Rose Law Firm.
> Died of a gunshot  wound to the head, ruled a suicide.
> (He was about to testify against  Hillary related to the records she refused to turn over to congress.)
> Was reported to have been having an affair with Hillary.
> 
> 4 - Ron Brown - Secretary of Commerce and former DNC Chairman.
> Reported  to have died by impact in a plane crash.
> A pathologist close to the  investigation reported that there was a hole in the top of Brown's  skull resembling a gunshot wound.
> At the time of his death Brown was being investigated, and spoke publicly of his willingness to cut a deal  with prosecutors.
> The rest of the people on the plane also died.
> A few  days later the Air Traffic controller committed suicide.
> 
> 5 - C. Victor Raiser, II - Raiser, a major player in the Clinton fund  raising organization died in a private plane crash in July 1992.
> 
> 6 - Paul Tulley - Democratic National Committee Political Director  found dead in a hotel room in Little Rock  on September 1992.
> Described  by Clinton as a "dear friend and trusted advisor".
> 
> 7 - Ed Willey - Clinton fundraiser, found dead November 1993 deep in  the woods in VA of a gunshot wound to the head. Ruled a suicide.
> Ed  Willey died on the same day His wife Kathleen Willey claimed Bill  Clinton groped her in the oval office in the White House.
> Ed Willey was  involved in several Clinton fund raising events.
> 
> 8 - Jerry Parks - Head of Clinton's gubernatorial security team in  Little Rock ..
> Gunned down in his car at a deserted intersection  outside Little Rock.
> Park's son said his father was building a  dossier on Clinton.
> He allegedly threatened to reveal this  information.
> After he died the files were mysteriously removed from his  house.
> 
> 9 - James Bunch - Died from a gunshot suicide.
> It was reported that he  had a "Black Book" of people which contained names of influential  people who visited Prostitutes in Texas and Arkansas
> 
> 10 - James Wilson - Was found dead in May 1993 from an apparent hanging  suicide.
> He was reported to have ties to the Clintons' Whitewater  deals.
> 
> 11 - Kathy Ferguson - Ex-wife of Arkansas Trooper Danny Ferguson, was  found dead in May 1994, in her living room .. a gunshot to her head.
> It was ruled a suicide even though there were several packed suitcases,  as if she were going somewhere.
> Danny Ferguson was a co-defendant along  with Bill Clinton in the Paula Jones Lawsuit  and
> Kathy Ferguson was a  possible corroborating witness for Paula Jones.
> 
> 12 - Bill Shelton - Arkansas State Trooper and fiance of Kathy Ferguson.
> Critical of the suicide ruling of his fiance, he was found  dead in June, 1994 of a gunshot wound also ruled a suicide at the grave site of his fiance.
> 
> 13 - Gandy Baugh - Attorney for Clinton's friend Dan Lassater, died by  jumping out a window of a tall building January, 1994.
> His client, Dan Lassater, was a convicted drug distributor.
> 
> 14 - Florence Martin - Accountant & sub-contractor for the CIA, was  related to the Barry Seal, Mean, Arkansas Airport drug smuggling case.
> He died of three gunshot Wounds.
> 
> 15 - Suzanne Coleman - Reportedly had an affair with Clinton when he was Arkansas Attorney General.
> Died Of a gunshot wound to the back of  the head, ruled a Suicide.
> Was pregnant at the time of her death.
> 
> 16 - Paula Grober - Clinton's speech interpreter for the deaf from 1978 until her death December 9,1992.
> She died in a one car accident.
> 
> 17 - Danny Casolaro - Investigative reporter Investigating the Mean Airport and Arkansas Development Finance authority.
> He slit his wrists, apparently, in the middle of his investigation.
> 
> 18 - Paul Wilcher - Attorney investigating corruption at Mean Airport with Casolaro and the 1980 "October Surprise"
> was found dead on a  toilet June 22, 1993, in his Washington DC apartment.
> Had delivered a  report to Janet Reno 3 weeks before his death. (May have died of  poison)
> 
> 19 - Jon Parnell Walker - Whitewater investigator for Resolution Trust Corp.
> Jumped to his death from his Arlington, Virginia apartment  balcony August 15,1993.
> He was investigating the Morgan Guaranty  scandal.
> 
> 20 - Barbara Wise - Commerce Department staffer. Worked closely with Ron Brown and John Huang.
> Cause of death unknown. Died November 29,  1996.
> Her bruised, nude body was found locked in her office at the Department of Commerce.
> 
> 21 - Charles Meissner - Assistant Secretary of Commerce who gave John  Huang special security clearance
> died shortly thereafter in a small  plane crash.
> 
> 22 - Dr. Stanley Heard - Chairman of the National Chiropractic Health Care Advisory Committee
> died with his attorney Steve Dickson in a small  plane crash.
> Dr. Heard, in addition to serving on Clinton 's advisory council personally treated Clinton's mother, stepfather and Brother.
> 
> 23 - Barry Seal - Drug running TWA pilot out of Mean Arkansas, death  was no accident.
> 
> 24 - Johnny Lawhorn, Jr. - Mechanic, found a check made out to Bill  Clinton in the trunk of a car left at his repair shop.
> He was found dead after his car had hit a utility pole.
> 
> 25 - Stanley Huggins - Investigated Madison Guaranty.
> His death was a  purported suicide and his report was never released.
> 
> 26 - Hershel Friday - Attorney and Clinton fundraiser died March 1,  1994, when his plane exploded.
> 
> 27 - Kevin Ives & Don Henry - Known as "The boys on the track" case.
> Reports say the two boys may have stumbled upon the Mean Arkansas airport drug operation.
> The initial report of death said their deaths were due to falling asleep on railroad tracks and being run over.
> Later autopsy reports stated that the 2 boys had been slain before  being placed on the tracks.
> Many linked to the case died before their  testimony could come before a Grand Jury.
> 
> THE FOLLOWING PERSONS HAD INFORMATION ON THE  IVES/HENRY CASE:
> 
> 28 - Keith Coney - Died when his motorcycle slammed into the back of a  truck, 7/88.
> 
> 29 - Keith McMaskle - Died, stabbed 113 times, Nov 1988
> 
> 30 - Gregory Collins - Died from a gunshot wound January 1989.
> 
> 31 - Jeff Rhodes - He was shot, mutilated and found burned in a trash dump in April 1989.
> (Coroner ruled death due to suicide)
> 
> 32 - James Milan - Found decapitated.
> However, the Coroner ruled his  death was due to natural causes"?
> 
> 33 - Jordan Kettleson - Was found shot to death in the front seat of his pickup truck in June 1990.
> 
> 34 - Richard Winters - A suspect in the Ives/Henry deaths.
> He was  killed in a set-up robbery July 1989.
> 
> THE FOLLOWING CLINTON PERSONAL BODYGUARDS ALL DIED OF MYSTERIOUS CAUSES OR SUICIDE
> 
> 36 - Major William S. Barkley, Jr.
> 
> 37 - Captain Scott J . Reynolds
> 
> 38 - Sgt. Brian Hanley
> 
> 39 - Sgt. Tim Sabel
> 
> 40 - Major General William Robertson
> 
> 41 - Col. William Densberger
> 
> 42 - Col. Robert Kelly
> 
> 43 - Spec. Gary Rhodes
> 
> 44 - Steve Willis
> 
> 45 - Robert Williams
> 
> 46 - Conway LeBleu
> 
> 47 - Todd McKeehan
> 
> 
> Why have the Democrats ignored these allegations for so many years and counting?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do any democrats here think this might be something worth looking into?   Eventually?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure.  Why not?
Click to expand...


----------



## rightwinger

Jeremiah said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hangover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama tries to fix what congress refuses to fix, and the cons threaten impeachment. But when a con threatens murder, the GOP tries to ignore it.
> 
> 
> 
> Why have the Democrats ignored these allegations for so many years and counting?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do any democrats here think this might be something worth looking into?   Eventually?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope
Click to expand...


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

rightwinger said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do any democrats here think this might be something worth looking into?   Eventually?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> thanks for your honesty.  Now let me give you my take on the Congressman.  Bad choice of words?  Yes.  Angry?  Obviously.  He told the reporter IF you do that again I'll.........  what the reporter did is not quite clear but obviously if the Congressman had plans to assassinate the reporter he would not have told him about it.  I'm sure Vince Foster didn't get any warnings.
Click to expand...


----------



## rightwinger

Jeremiah said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for your honesty.  Now let me give you my take on the Congressman.  Bad choice of words?  Yes.  Angry?  Obviously.  He told the reporter IF you do that again I'll.........  what the reporter did is not quite clear but obviously if the Congressman had plans to assassinate the reporter he would not have told him about it.  I'm sure Vince Foster didn't get any warnings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Suicide is like that
Click to expand...


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

rightwinger said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for your honesty.  Now let me give you my take on the Congressman.  Bad choice of words?  Yes.  Angry?  Obviously.  He told the reporter IF you do that again I'll.........  what the reporter did is not quite clear but obviously if the Congressman had plans to assassinate the reporter he would not have told him about it.  I'm sure Vince Foster didn't get any warnings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suicide is like that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean getting suicided is like that.  I know.  Looks as if they had plenty of practice before Benghazi came along.  Right?  That stand down order is what got our 4 Americans killed.  But in the words of Hillary, What does it matter?   After 47 murders I guess not much, eh?
> 
> Did I say 47?  That should be 51.
Click to expand...


----------



## rightwinger

Jeremiah said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Suicide is like that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean getting suicided is like that.  I know.  Looks as if they had plenty of practice before Benghazi came along.  Right?  That stand down order is what got our 4 Americans killed.  But in the words of Hillary, What does it matter?   After 47 murders I guess not much, eh?  Moving along here..........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Republicans investigate Clinton for seven years and found zilch. They then controlled the Justice Department for eight years after that and found zilch
> 
> Give it up
Click to expand...


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Kevin_Kennedy said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin_Kennedy said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is nonsense. There's nothing manly about threatening people, idly or otherwise. The question hardly crossed the line, but if he had a problem with it then simply walking away was an acceptable response. Going back when you think the cameras are no longer rolling and threatening violence is something a child would do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?
> 
> Where, exactly, was the line? According to the congresscritter he was doing the reporter a favor, and had stipulated in advance that the questions were to be limited in scope strictly to the SOTU speech.
> 
> By the way, I have watched three different versions of the video, and none of them let me hear what the congresscritter said. I see no reason to defend anyone who threatens someone, but I am enjoying poking all the idiots who are attacking this guy while ignoring the fact that it happens all the time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll "attack" anybody who threatens physical violence for no reason. I repeat, if he had a problem with the question, which he obviously did, then walking away was the correct response. I don't have a problem with that. Coming back when you think the cameras are no longer rolling to threaten somebody with violence for a question that isn't even offensive in the least is stupid and reveals his lack of character. A lack of character that I'm sure most politicians, Democrat or Republican, share. As I said before, politics attracts a certain power hungry type of sociopath.
Click to expand...


And, as I said, I haven't seen any evidence that he actually threatened anyone. He did come back, and say something, but I do not know it was a threat. The only way I can get a threat is if I assume that the transcript published by the station is 100% correct, and I refuse to do that.

He also apologized for letting his emotions overrule his judgement, unlike Obama. Obama has complained about questions that exceed the parameters quite often, on camera, and these assholes have no problem with that. That, in my opinion, makes everyone who attacks this man, but refuses to hold Obama to the same standard, wrong. As far as I know, that isn't you, but if you have a problem with me not letting these assholes get away with a double standard, tough fucking shit.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Statistikhengst said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, isn't it cute when the left finds a new target
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pixie, for me, it's not about a new target, and notice I never mentioned Grimm's political affliation.
> 
> If a DEM had done this, I would have written exactly the same thing. It's not a political issue. It's a LEGAL issue.  Threatening to kill someone is, as I wrote, at the least, a misdemeanor and can be a felony.
> 
> Grimm's career is over. Not because he is a Republican. But because he fucked up so badly.
> 
> But to the political side of this: for a party that loves to take the moral high ground, the party that should be tearing into Grimm the most should be the GOP.
Click to expand...


I would have written the same thing myself. This is a perfectly normal event in human dynamics. No one one the planet is perfect, and jumping on a congresscritter for being human is stupid. Yet, you are trying to argue that he broke a fucking law, even though he didn't,. That makes you dumber than the hacks, which is quite an accomplishment.


----------



## Defiant1

Statistikhengst said:


> Defiant1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well said. No excuse for what he did, including his lame 'I'm only human'. The journalist was doing his job and saying he "broke the code of honor" is just stupid. Its the congressman who broke the code of honor.
> 
> And, "erase the tape"???? WTH?
> 
> IOW its only bad because he got caught and there's video that proves it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got caught doing what?  Using colorful language telling a reporter he was unhappy with something he had done?
> 
> Do you really believe he intended to break him in half and throw him over the balcony?
> 
> I know I'm wasting my time explaining this to you since I don't expect most woman to understand this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see you live in a fantasy world. It IS on tape and Grimm has already apologized for those words. To defend him now, since he has apologized, is just plain old stupid. But ok, keep on doing this for all I care:
Click to expand...


The reporter apologized also, but I noticed you didn't mention that.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

rightwinger said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pixie, for me, it's not about a new target, and notice I never mentioned Grimm's political affliation.
> 
> If a DEM had done this, I would have written exactly the same thing. It's not a political issue. It's a LEGAL issue.  Threatening to kill someone is, as I wrote, at the least, a misdemeanor and can be a felony.
> 
> Grimm's career is over. Not because he is a Republican. But because he fucked up so badly.
> 
> But to the political side of this: for a party that loves to take the moral high ground, the party that should be tearing into Grimm the most should be the GOP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I agree, he messed up.
> 
> I will also say, that obama messed up worse, and the left is cool with what he has done to our country
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obama threatened to throw someone off a balcony?  or worse?
Click to expand...


He is a lot like Nixon, and is quite willing to use the government against anyone who crosses him.


----------



## bodecea

Jeremiah said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for your honesty.  Now let me give you my take on the Congressman.  Bad choice of words?  Yes.  Angry?  Obviously.  He told the reporter IF you do that again I'll.........  what the reporter did is not quite clear but obviously if the Congressman had plans to assassinate the reporter he would not have told him about it.  I'm sure Vince Foster didn't get any warnings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Vince Foster?      The man committed suicide.   Are you a Birther too?
Click to expand...


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Luddly Neddite said:


> OldUSAFSniper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> My first husband was killed in Vietnam.
> My second husband came home from Vietnam an empty husk.
> 
> Don't pretend to know what PTSD is really like or what its like to have catastrophic combat injuries and don't pretend to be heroes when, in fact, you do nothing to earn your spot on this planet.
> 
> This thread is about a Republican threatening to murder a journalist. How about you have the balls to address that fact?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhhh, and thus the biggest difference between you and your ideology and mine.  "... you do nothing to earn your spot on this planet."  I do not require anyone to do anything to 'earn' a spot on this planet.  They are human and therefore have a right to be here.  Just as much as anyone.  I do not have the right to judge whether they've earned anything or not.  You, on the other hand, have appointed yourself arbiter of whether someone has done enough as most liberals consider themselves 'the great enlightened' of the masses.  It is apparent that your self-importance is only out weighed by your self righteousness.
> 
> Your HUSBANDS served.  Congratulations.  You didn't.  I spent a tour in Vietnam and I will be the first to tell you that although I saw a SMALL amount of action, I was not subject to anything like others saw.
> 
> I listened to Grimm's outburst.  Stupid, ill-conceived and ridiculous.  And he has apologized.  I don't know him, don't know his stand on the issues and frankly don't really want to know him.  But he's got an (R) by his name and for you it's enough to vomit your tired talking points.  The likes of you and RDean are become more transparent by the day.
> 
> Your indignation was wasted.  Kind of funny... but wasted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right or left, Repub or Dem, he threatened to murder someone. That's the fact of it.  Deal with it.
> 
> By your own admission, you have no idea what you're talking about.  Nothing funny about the death of a serviceman or the life sentence of a catastrophic combat injury and "indignation" doesn't even begin to describe what families must bear.
> 
> Families DO "serve". They put their lives on hold and sometimes they lose what is most precious to them. Did you watch the vet who sat with our First Lady last night? HE is a true hero and both he and his family will pay for his courage every day for the rest of their lives.
> 
> Its jerks like you that real vets have to fight, every single day. You're not fit to shine their shoes.
> 
> Edited to add clarification.
Click to expand...


And you have never once in your life ever lost your temper and said something stupid because you are perfect.

I am not even going to say I don't believe that, I will just flat out call you a lair.


----------



## Kevin_Kennedy

Quantum Windbag said:


> Kevin_Kennedy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really?
> 
> Where, exactly, was the line? According to the congresscritter he was doing the reporter a favor, and had stipulated in advance that the questions were to be limited in scope strictly to the SOTU speech.
> 
> By the way, I have watched three different versions of the video, and none of them let me hear what the congresscritter said. I see no reason to defend anyone who threatens someone, but I am enjoying poking all the idiots who are attacking this guy while ignoring the fact that it happens all the time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll "attack" anybody who threatens physical violence for no reason. I repeat, if he had a problem with the question, which he obviously did, then walking away was the correct response. I don't have a problem with that. Coming back when you think the cameras are no longer rolling to threaten somebody with violence for a question that isn't even offensive in the least is stupid and reveals his lack of character. A lack of character that I'm sure most politicians, Democrat or Republican, share. As I said before, politics attracts a certain power hungry type of sociopath.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And, as I said, I haven't seen any evidence that he actually threatened anyone. He did come back, and say something, but I do not know it was a threat. The only way I can get a threat is if I assume that the transcript published by the station is 100% correct, and I refuse to do that.
> 
> He also apologized for letting his emotions overrule his judgement, unlike Obama. Obama has complained about questions that exceed the parameters quite often, on camera, and these assholes have no problem with that. That, in my opinion, makes everyone who attacks this man, but refuses to hold Obama to the same standard, wrong. As far as I know, that isn't you, but if you have a problem with me not letting these assholes get away with a double standard, tough fucking shit.
Click to expand...


The fact that he apologized for the incident without correcting any aspect of the story should be evidence enough. As far as Obama is concerned, he has nothing to do with this situation. Obama is guilty of far worse crimes than threatening a reporter, but bringing him up still makes no sense. It's much like when partisan Democrats constantly bring up Bush despite him having nothing to do with the issue at hand.


----------



## bodecea

Quantum Windbag said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldUSAFSniper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhhh, and thus the biggest difference between you and your ideology and mine.  "... you do nothing to earn your spot on this planet."  I do not require anyone to do anything to 'earn' a spot on this planet.  They are human and therefore have a right to be here.  Just as much as anyone.  I do not have the right to judge whether they've earned anything or not.  You, on the other hand, have appointed yourself arbiter of whether someone has done enough as most liberals consider themselves 'the great enlightened' of the masses.  It is apparent that your self-importance is only out weighed by your self righteousness.
> 
> Your HUSBANDS served.  Congratulations.  You didn't.  I spent a tour in Vietnam and I will be the first to tell you that although I saw a SMALL amount of action, I was not subject to anything like others saw.
> 
> I listened to Grimm's outburst.  Stupid, ill-conceived and ridiculous.  And he has apologized.  I don't know him, don't know his stand on the issues and frankly don't really want to know him.  But he's got an (R) by his name and for you it's enough to vomit your tired talking points.  The likes of you and RDean are become more transparent by the day.
> 
> Your indignation was wasted.  Kind of funny... but wasted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right or left, Repub or Dem, he threatened to murder someone. That's the fact of it.  Deal with it.
> 
> By your own admission, you have no idea what you're talking about.  Nothing funny about the death of a serviceman or the life sentence of a catastrophic combat injury and "indignation" doesn't even begin to describe what families must bear.
> 
> Families DO "serve". They put their lives on hold and sometimes they lose what is most precious to them. Did you watch the vet who sat with our First Lady last night? HE is a true hero and both he and his family will pay for his courage every day for the rest of their lives.
> 
> Its jerks like you that real vets have to fight, every single day. You're not fit to shine their shoes.
> 
> Edited to add clarification.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you have never once in your life ever lost your temper and said something stupid because you are perfect.
> 
> I am not even going to say I don't believe that, I will just flat out call you a lair.
Click to expand...


Wait wait wait....are you putting this down to the guy not being perfect?    Really?


----------



## Quantum Windbag

bodecea said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right or left, Repub or Dem, he threatened to murder someone. That's the fact of it.  Deal with it.
> 
> By your own admission, you have no idea what you're talking about.  Nothing funny about the death of a serviceman or the life sentence of a catastrophic combat injury and "indignation" doesn't even begin to describe what families must bear.
> 
> Families DO "serve". They put their lives on hold and sometimes they lose what is most precious to them. Did you watch the vet who sat with our First Lady last night? HE is a true hero and both he and his family will pay for his courage every day for the rest of their lives.
> 
> Its jerks like you that real vets have to fight, every single day. You're not fit to shine their shoes.
> 
> Edited to add clarification.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you have never once in your life ever lost your temper and said something stupid because you are perfect.
> 
> I am not even going to say I don't believe that, I will just flat out call you a lair.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wait wait wait....are you putting this down to the guy not being perfect?    Really?
Click to expand...


No, I am laughing at you for not calling out the Democrats who do the exact same thing.


----------



## Political Junky

Somebody got to Grimm, told him to apologize, and he did.


----------



## Faun

TakeAStepBack said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TakeAStepBack said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is an excuse for everything. In his case, he's a degenerate *LOLberal* from Staten Island.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh?  He is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, he is.
Click to expand...


Thanks for letting me know *you're fucking nuts.* That is very useful information for me to consider when reading your posts.

As far as Michael Grimm ... it's hard to get more Conservative than him ...

Michael Grimm on the Issues


----------



## Pennywise

You won't find many on the right who will make excuses for this punk. Unlike the left, we are more than happy to toss scumbags to the curb.


----------



## RetiredGySgt

JakeStarkey said:


> Piece of trash congressman.
> 
> Be in office, get asked questions, no the congressman does not set the ground rules.
> 
> Don't get to threaten, period.



Yet you have no problem with Obama black listing reporters and whole net works. No problem with him demanding they print only what he delivers. Go figure.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

rightwinger said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> You mean getting suicided is like that.  I know.  Looks as if they had plenty of practice before Benghazi came along.  Right?  That stand down order is what got our 4 Americans killed.  But in the words of Hillary, What does it matter?   After 47 murders I guess not much, eh?  Moving along here..........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans investigate Clinton for seven years and found zilch. They then controlled the Justice Department for eight years after that and found zilch
> 
> Give it up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They're doing the same with the Obamas and lying about the results.
> 
> Meanwhile, the rw's here are defending a jerk who threatened murder. Just like they defend the wrongdoing of other Republicans.
> 
> They just can't get it right. Ever. About anything.
> 
> What does the right stand for? A partial list, according to posts here and votes in DC -
> 
> NO to jobs
> NO to disaster recovery
> NO to the middle class
> NO to high-speed rail
> NO to veterans
> NO to health care
> NO to the unemployed
> NO to students
> NO to seniors
> NO to choice
> NO to the poor
> NO to gays and lesbians
> NO to science
> NO to children
> NO to the homeless
> NO to equality
> NO to teachers, police, firemen, and first responders
> NO to corporate oversight and regulation
> NO to responsibi*lity
> NO to voters rights
> 
> YES to the corporate welfare
> YES to the super rich
> YES to Wall Street
> YES to Big Oil
> YES to Big Pharma
> YES to Big Insurance
> YES to peeking in your bedroom
> YES TO VOTER SUPRESSION
Click to expand...


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Political Junky said:


> Somebody got to Grimm, told him to apologize, and he did.



Funny though ... His first statement had no apology. Just excuses.


----------



## Howey

Luddly Neddite said:


> https://www.truthdig.com/avbooth/it...o_throw_reporter_off_fucking_balcony_for_aski
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As State of the Union rebuttals go, its going to be hard to top Rep. Michael Grimm, R-New York.
> 
> The former Marine and FBI vet told a reporter asking about campaign finance issuesand this is according to a transcript from the network conducting the ill-fated interview:
> 
> Grimm: Let me be clear to you, you ever do that to me again Ill throw you off this fg balcony.
> 
> Scotto: Why? I just wanted to ask you
> 
> [[cross talk]]
> 
> Grimm: If you ever do that to me again
> 
> Scotto: Why? Why? Its a valid question.
> 
> [[cross talk]]
> 
> Grimm: No, no, youre not man enough, youre not man enough. Ill break you in half. Like a boy.
> 
> More on the story here. Video below.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They surely do get pissy when they get caught.
Click to expand...


Another shining example of the Republican Party!


----------



## bodecea

Quantum Windbag said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you have never once in your life ever lost your temper and said something stupid because you are perfect.
> 
> I am not even going to say I don't believe that, I will just flat out call you a lair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait wait wait....are you putting this down to the guy not being perfect?    Really?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I am laughing at you for not calling out the Democrats who do the exact same thing.
Click to expand...

Well, name them....and link they threatening people (reporters) with bodily harm...and I will do so.


----------



## bodecea

Pennywise said:


> You won't find* many on the right who will make excuses for this punk. *Unlike the left, we are more than happy to toss scumbags to the curb.



Maybe not many...but there are a few here.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

bodecea said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wait wait wait....are you putting this down to the guy not being perfect?    Really?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I am laughing at you for not calling out the Democrats who do the exact same thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, name them....and link they threatening people (reporters) with bodily harm...and I will do so.
Click to expand...


Don't hold your breath because all they've got is wishful thinking.


----------



## NYcarbineer

The reporter should have punched him right in the bladder.


----------



## NYcarbineer

Grimm needs the fuck beat out of him, put back in, and then beat out of him again.


----------



## Faun

Jeremiah said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Suicide is like that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean getting suicided is like that.  I know.  Looks as if they had plenty of practice before Benghazi came along.  Right?  That stand down order is what got our 4 Americans killed.  But in the words of Hillary, What does it matter?   After 47 murders I guess not much, eh?
> 
> Did I say 47?  That should be 51.
Click to expand...

This is as rightarded as birthers. *It was thoroughly investigated and confirmed to be suicide.* Get over it already. 

*Starr Probe Reaffirms Foster Killed Himself *

An exhaustive three-year investigation by the office of Whitewater independent counsel Kenneth W. Starr has reaffirmed previous findings that White House deputy counsel Vincent W. Foster Jr. commited suicide.​


----------



## Faun

Quantum Windbag said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldUSAFSniper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhhh, and thus the biggest difference between you and your ideology and mine.  "... you do nothing to earn your spot on this planet."  I do not require anyone to do anything to 'earn' a spot on this planet.  They are human and therefore have a right to be here.  Just as much as anyone.  I do not have the right to judge whether they've earned anything or not.  You, on the other hand, have appointed yourself arbiter of whether someone has done enough as most liberals consider themselves 'the great enlightened' of the masses.  It is apparent that your self-importance is only out weighed by your self righteousness.
> 
> Your HUSBANDS served.  Congratulations.  You didn't.  I spent a tour in Vietnam and I will be the first to tell you that although I saw a SMALL amount of action, I was not subject to anything like others saw.
> 
> I listened to Grimm's outburst.  Stupid, ill-conceived and ridiculous.  And he has apologized.  I don't know him, don't know his stand on the issues and frankly don't really want to know him.  But he's got an (R) by his name and for you it's enough to vomit your tired talking points.  The likes of you and RDean are become more transparent by the day.
> 
> Your indignation was wasted.  Kind of funny... but wasted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right or left, Repub or Dem, he threatened to murder someone. That's the fact of it.  Deal with it.
> 
> By your own admission, you have no idea what you're talking about.  Nothing funny about the death of a serviceman or the life sentence of a catastrophic combat injury and "indignation" doesn't even begin to describe what families must bear.
> 
> Families DO "serve". They put their lives on hold and sometimes they lose what is most precious to them. Did you watch the vet who sat with our First Lady last night? HE is a true hero and both he and his family will pay for his courage every day for the rest of their lives.
> 
> Its jerks like you that real vets have to fight, every single day. You're not fit to shine their shoes.
> 
> Edited to add clarification.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you have never once in your life ever lost your temper and said something stupid because you are perfect.
> 
> I am not even going to say I don't believe that, I will just flat out call you a lair.
Click to expand...

A Congressman who so severely violates the First Amendment shouldn't be a Congressman. He should resign.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

Jeremiah said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Suicide is like that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean getting suicided is like that.  I know.  Looks as if they had plenty of practice before Benghazi came along.  Right?  That stand down order is what got our 4 Americans killed.  But in the words of Hillary, What does it matter?   After 47 murders I guess not much, eh?
> 
> Did I say 47?  That should be 51.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unable to defend the reprehensible behavior of a republican congressman, you, a cowardly and partisan conservative, attempt deflection with lies.
> 
> This comes as no surprise, of course.
Click to expand...


----------



## Luddly Neddite

NYcarbineer said:


> Grimm needs the fuck beat out of him, put back in, and then beat out of him again.



Maybe Alan West is available.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Luddly Neddite said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Somebody got to Grimm, told him to apologize, and he did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny though ... His first statement had no apology. Just excuses.
Click to expand...


He should take lessons from Obama, just blame everyone else.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Faun said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right or left, Repub or Dem, he threatened to murder someone. That's the fact of it.  Deal with it.
> 
> By your own admission, you have no idea what you're talking about.  Nothing funny about the death of a serviceman or the life sentence of a catastrophic combat injury and "indignation" doesn't even begin to describe what families must bear.
> 
> Families DO "serve". They put their lives on hold and sometimes they lose what is most precious to them. Did you watch the vet who sat with our First Lady last night? HE is a true hero and both he and his family will pay for his courage every day for the rest of their lives.
> 
> Its jerks like you that real vets have to fight, every single day. You're not fit to shine their shoes.
> 
> Edited to add clarification.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you have never once in your life ever lost your temper and said something stupid because you are perfect.
> 
> I am not even going to say I don't believe that, I will just flat out call you a lair.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A Congressman who so severely violates the First Amendment shouldn't be a Congressman. He should resign.
Click to expand...


How, exactly, did he violate the first amendment?


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Kevin_Kennedy said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin_Kennedy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll "attack" anybody who threatens physical violence for no reason. I repeat, if he had a problem with the question, which he obviously did, then walking away was the correct response. I don't have a problem with that. Coming back when you think the cameras are no longer rolling to threaten somebody with violence for a question that isn't even offensive in the least is stupid and reveals his lack of character. A lack of character that I'm sure most politicians, Democrat or Republican, share. As I said before, politics attracts a certain power hungry type of sociopath.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, as I said, I haven't seen any evidence that he actually threatened anyone. He did come back, and say something, but I do not know it was a threat. The only way I can get a threat is if I assume that the transcript published by the station is 100% correct, and I refuse to do that.
> 
> He also apologized for letting his emotions overrule his judgement, unlike Obama. Obama has complained about questions that exceed the parameters quite often, on camera, and these assholes have no problem with that. That, in my opinion, makes everyone who attacks this man, but refuses to hold Obama to the same standard, wrong. As far as I know, that isn't you, but if you have a problem with me not letting these assholes get away with a double standard, tough fucking shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The fact that he apologized for the incident without correcting any aspect of the story should be evidence enough. As far as Obama is concerned, he has nothing to do with this situation. Obama is guilty of far worse crimes than threatening a reporter, but bringing him up still makes no sense. It's much like when partisan Democrats constantly bring up Bush despite him having nothing to do with the issue at hand.
Click to expand...


It is evidence he is a politician, it is not evidence he actually did anything wrong.


----------



## Political Junky

Quantum Windbag said:


> Kevin_Kennedy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> And, as I said, I haven't seen any evidence that he actually threatened anyone. He did come back, and say something, but I do not know it was a threat. The only way I can get a threat is if I assume that the transcript published by the station is 100% correct, and I refuse to do that.
> 
> He also apologized for letting his emotions overrule his judgement, unlike Obama. Obama has complained about questions that exceed the parameters quite often, on camera, and these assholes have no problem with that. That, in my opinion, makes everyone who attacks this man, but refuses to hold Obama to the same standard, wrong. As far as I know, that isn't you, but if you have a problem with me not letting these assholes get away with a double standard, tough fucking shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fact that he apologized for the incident without correcting any aspect of the story should be evidence enough. As far as Obama is concerned, he has nothing to do with this situation. Obama is guilty of far worse crimes than threatening a reporter, but bringing him up still makes no sense. It's much like when partisan Democrats constantly bring up Bush despite him having nothing to do with the issue at hand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is evidence he is a politician, it is not evidence he actually did anything wrong.
Click to expand...

Threatening to break the reporter in half "like a boy", and throw him off the building is certainly wrong. Obviously Grimm's colleagues thought so too and "suggested" he apologize.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

Kevin_Kennedy said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin_Kennedy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll "attack" anybody who threatens physical violence for no reason. I repeat, if he had a problem with the question, which he obviously did, then walking away was the correct response. I don't have a problem with that. Coming back when you think the cameras are no longer rolling to threaten somebody with violence for a question that isn't even offensive in the least is stupid and reveals his lack of character. A lack of character that I'm sure most politicians, Democrat or Republican, share. As I said before, politics attracts a certain power hungry type of sociopath.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, as I said, I haven't seen any evidence that he actually threatened anyone. He did come back, and say something, but I do not know it was a threat. The only way I can get a threat is if I assume that the transcript published by the station is 100% correct, and I refuse to do that.
> 
> He also apologized for letting his emotions overrule his judgement, unlike Obama. Obama has complained about questions that exceed the parameters quite often, on camera, and these assholes have no problem with that. That, in my opinion, makes everyone who attacks this man, but refuses to hold Obama to the same standard, wrong. As far as I know, that isn't you, but if you have a problem with me not letting these assholes get away with a double standard, tough fucking shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The fact that he apologized for the incident without correcting any aspect of the story should be evidence enough. As far as Obama is concerned, he has nothing to do with this situation. Obama is guilty of far worse crimes than threatening a reporter, but bringing him up still makes no sense. It's much like when partisan Democrats constantly bring up Bush despite him having nothing to do with the issue at hand.
Click to expand...


True, to bring up Obama in the context of this incident makes no sense, just as the notion that Obama is guilty of far worse crimes also makes no sense.


----------



## mamooth

Statistikhengst said:


> Grimm's career is over. Not because he is a Republican.



I disagree. His career is _not _ over, and it's because he _is_ a Republican. As you can tell from this thread, many in the conservative base consider thuggery to be a positive quality, which is why they go into all these amusing contortions to defend it.

They also fabricate some truly kooky stories about Obama, but that's their ODS talking. Remember ODSers, you all lying about Obama doesn't make us hypocrites, it just marks you as insane.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Kevin_Kennedy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> And, as I said, I haven't seen any evidence that he actually threatened anyone. He did come back, and say something, but I do not know it was a threat. The only way I can get a threat is if I assume that the transcript published by the station is 100% correct, and I refuse to do that.
> 
> He also apologized for letting his emotions overrule his judgement, unlike Obama. Obama has complained about questions that exceed the parameters quite often, on camera, and these assholes have no problem with that. That, in my opinion, makes everyone who attacks this man, but refuses to hold Obama to the same standard, wrong. As far as I know, that isn't you, but if you have a problem with me not letting these assholes get away with a double standard, tough fucking shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fact that he apologized for the incident without correcting any aspect of the story should be evidence enough. As far as Obama is concerned, he has nothing to do with this situation. Obama is guilty of far worse crimes than threatening a reporter, but bringing him up still makes no sense. It's much like when partisan Democrats constantly bring up Bush despite him having nothing to do with the issue at hand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> True, to bring up Obama in the context of this incident makes no sense, just as the notion that Obama is guilty of far worse crimes also makes no sense.
Click to expand...


Deflection and lies.

Its all they've got.


----------



## bodecea

NYcarbineer said:


> The reporter should have punched him right in the bladder.



A knee right up in the groin might have been funny.

.....but very very wrong.


----------



## mudwhistle

Luddly Neddite said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin_Kennedy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fact that he apologized for the incident without correcting any aspect of the story should be evidence enough. As far as Obama is concerned, he has nothing to do with this situation. Obama is guilty of far worse crimes than threatening a reporter, but bringing him up still makes no sense. It's much like when partisan Democrats constantly bring up Bush despite him having nothing to do with the issue at hand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> True, to bring up Obama in the context of this incident makes no sense, just as the notion that Obama is &#8216;guilty&#8217; of far worse crimes also makes no sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Deflection and lies.
> 
> Its all they've got.
Click to expand...


I think we should mike up everyone in Washington.

Maybe we'll hear some really juicy shit then. Might change everyone's attitude about these pernicious pricks. Find out what they're really saying to folks around them. 




Here's how the Brits talk to each other. 

"Oh how fucken ignorant....why don't you spit it out you little Nancy!!!"

The House of Commons got a real laugh out of Gordon Brown's comments. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4bhpXhxP-WU]Funny House of Commons Moments - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## rdean

rightwinger said:


> The reporter asked a question and Grimm refused to answer. Grimm walked away and the reporter closed out by saying Grimm refused to answer any questions on the scandal
> 
> Grimm goes apeshit
> 
> Time for Republicans to blame the media



The so called "liberal" media.


----------



## swordandscale

What a dick


----------



## Dot Com

Star said:


> hangover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Embattled New York Republican Rep. Michael Grimm threatened to "break" a NY1 reporter and throw him off a balcony after President Obama's State of the Union address Tuesday night.
> 
> http://http://www.nydailynews.com/n...ked-fundraising-allegations-article-1.1594857
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank God this violent MF wasn't packing, he's been known to... checkout this article...
> ...*Republican Congressman threatens to kill reporter after State of the Union - Boing Boing*
> Cory Doctorow
> Jan 28, 2014
> 
> 
> <snip>
> 
> Grimm is a former US Marine who served in Iraq, and then worked for the FBI. While at the Bureau, he was investigated for abusing his authority: threatening his date's husband ("I'll fucking make him disappear where nobody will find him") and pulling a gun in a nightclub. Grimm argued that reports of the incident were a "witch hunt" but the NYPD and FBi refused to release their files on the matter, and the _New Yorker_ reporter who wrote the original story produced supplemental documents supporting his account.
> 
> Grimm is a Tea Party darling who was endorsed by Sarah Palin and Rudy Giuliani.
> .
Click to expand...


:facepalm:

Just what we need, ANOTHER rw tea partier, loose cannon, waiting to go off?


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Dot Com said:


> Star said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hangover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Embattled New York Republican Rep. Michael Grimm threatened to "break" a NY1 reporter and throw him off a balcony after President Obama's State of the Union address Tuesday night.
> 
> http://http://www.nydailynews.com/n...ked-fundraising-allegations-article-1.1594857
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank God this violent MF wasn't packing, he's been known to... checkout this article...
> ...*Republican Congressman threatens to kill reporter after State of the Union - Boing Boing*
> Cory Doctorow
> Jan 28, 2014
> 
> 
> <snip>
> 
> Grimm is a former US Marine who served in Iraq, and then worked for the FBI. While at the Bureau, he was investigated for abusing his authority: threatening his date's husband ("I'll fucking make him disappear where nobody will find him") and pulling a gun in a nightclub. Grimm argued that reports of the incident were a "witch hunt" but the NYPD and FBi refused to release their files on the matter, and the _New Yorker_ reporter who wrote the original story produced supplemental documents supporting his account.
> 
> Grimm is a Tea Party darling who was endorsed by Sarah Palin and Rudy Giuliani.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> :facepalm:
> 
> Just what we need, ANOTHER rw tea partier, loose cannon, waiting to go off?
Click to expand...


And, in turn, he endorsed another bully, Chris Chrispie.


----------



## Zoom-boing

rightwinger said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama threatened to throw someone off a balcony?  or worse?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Worse!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't tell me..........He made people get.......HEALTH INSURANCE
Click to expand...


No, he made millions lose it.


----------



## Zoom-boing

NYcarbineer said:


> Grimm needs the fuck beat out of him, put back in, and then beat out of him again.



You sound just like Grimm.


----------



## freedombecki

Luddly Neddite said:


> https://www.truthdig.com/avbooth/it...o_throw_reporter_off_fucking_balcony_for_aski
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As State of the Union rebuttals go, its going to be hard to top Rep. Michael Grimm, R-New York.
> 
> The former Marine and FBI vet told a reporter asking about campaign finance issuesand this is according to a transcript from the network conducting the ill-fated interview:
> 
> Grimm: Let me be clear to you, you ever do that to me again Ill throw you off this fg balcony.
> 
> Scotto: Why? I just wanted to ask you
> 
> [[cross talk]]
> 
> Grimm: If you ever do that to me again
> 
> Scotto: Why? Why? Its a valid question.
> 
> [[cross talk]]
> 
> Grimm: No, no, youre not man enough, youre not man enough. Ill break you in half. Like a boy.
> 
> More on the story here. Video below.
> 
> 
> 
> They surely do get pissy when they get caught.
Click to expand...



 "Junior moment!"

Farewell re-election...


----------



## freedombecki

PixieStix said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, isn't it cute when the left finds a new target
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pixie, for me, it's not about a new target, and notice I never mentioned Grimm's political affliation.
> 
> If a DEM had done this, I would have written exactly the same thing. It's not a political issue. It's a LEGAL issue. Threatening to kill someone is, as I wrote, at the least, a misdemeanor and can be a felony.
> 
> Grimm's career is over. Not because he is a Republican. But because he fucked up so badly.
> 
> But to the political side of this: for a party that loves to take the moral high ground, the party that should be tearing into Grimm the most should be the GOP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> While I agree, he messed up.
> 
> I will also say, that obama messed up worse, and the left is cool with what he has done to our country
Click to expand...


hear, hear!


----------



## Dot Com

^ toasted to a rw deflection


----------



## Wry Catcher

Stephanie said:


> awww, and luddy gets pissy when they get pissy
> 
> how cute



We all know that had a Democrat acted in the manner that Grimm did she would be all about calling for his head.


----------



## Wry Catcher

Sallow said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> OP's link doesn't seem to work.
> 
> Who hasn't fantasized about skinning paparazzi alive?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This wasn't "paparazzi".
> 
> This was a reporter.
> 
> And Grimm is a public servant.
> 
> Not a mobster.
Click to expand...


Are you sure?  He sure sounded like a mobster (thug) on the tape.


----------



## MikeK

In _The Rise and Fall of The Third Reich,_ Shirer talks about the political atmosphere during the formative years of the National Socialist (Nazi) Party when threatening journalists with violence effectively suppressed any critical reportage.


----------



## Statistikhengst

Star said:


> hangover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Embattled New York Republican Rep. Michael Grimm threatened to "break" a NY1 reporter and throw him off a balcony after President Obama's State of the Union address Tuesday night.
> 
> http://http://www.nydailynews.com/n...ked-fundraising-allegations-article-1.1594857
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank God this violent MF wasn't packing, he's been known to... checkout this article...
> ...*Republican Congressman threatens to kill reporter after State of the Union - Boing Boing*
> Cory Doctorow
> Jan 28, 2014
> 
> 
> <snip>
> 
> Grimm is a former US Marine who served in Iraq, and then worked for the FBI. While at the Bureau, he was investigated for abusing his authority: threatening his date's husband ("I'll fucking make him disappear where nobody will find him") and pulling a gun in a nightclub. Grimm argued that reports of the incident were a "witch hunt" but the NYPD and FBi refused to release their files on the matter, and the _New Yorker_ reporter who wrote the original story produced supplemental documents supporting his account.
> 
> Grimm is a Tea Party darling who was endorsed by Sarah Palin and Rudy Giuliani.
> .
Click to expand...



Better put in 4 words:

He is batshit crazy.


----------



## Statistikhengst

wry catcher said:


> stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> awww, and luddy gets pissy when they get pissy
> 
> how cute
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we all know that had a democrat acted in the manner that grimm did she would be all about calling for his head.
Click to expand...



iokiyaar!!!!


----------



## Statistikhengst

MikeK said:


> In _The Rise and Fall of The Third Reich,_ Shirer talks about the political atmosphere during the formative years of the National Socialist (Nazi) Party when threatening journalists with violence effectively suppressed any critical reportage.




This is absolutely correct.

But remember, Grimm is only one of 535 elected Congresspeople on Capitol Hill and then only one to do this the other night.


----------



## Synthaholic

_*'I'll throw you off this fucking balcony, I'll break you in half'  *_


Another Democratic pickup in November.


----------



## Statistikhengst

Synthaholic said:


> _*'I'll throw you off this fucking balcony, I'll break you in half'  *_
> 
> 
> Another Democratic pickup in November.




Yepp.


----------



## bayoubill

Luddly Neddite said:


> https://www.truthdig.com/avbooth/it...o_throw_reporter_off_fucking_balcony_for_aski
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As State of the Union rebuttals go, its going to be hard to top Rep. Michael Grimm, R-New York.
> 
> The former Marine and FBI vet told a reporter asking about campaign finance issuesand this is according to a transcript from the network conducting the ill-fated interview:
> 
> Grimm: Let me be clear to you, you ever do that to me again Ill throw you off this fg balcony.
> 
> Scotto: Why? I just wanted to ask you
> 
> [[cross talk]]
> 
> Grimm: If you ever do that to me again
> 
> Scotto: Why? Why? Its a valid question.
> 
> [[cross talk]]
> 
> Grimm: No, no, youre not man enough, youre not man enough. Ill break you in half. Like a boy.
> 
> More on the story here. Video below.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They surely do get pissy when they get caught.
Click to expand...


The line of questioning was supposed to have been about the Congressman's reaction to the SOTU...

but then the snivelly li'l shit of a reporter couldn't resist sticking in a question about the Congressman's other stuff...

not part of what the Congressman agreed to...

'n if I was him, I'd be tempted to throw the li'l shit over the balcony, too...


----------



## Statistikhengst

bayoubill said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.truthdig.com/avbooth/it...o_throw_reporter_off_fucking_balcony_for_aski
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As State of the Union rebuttals go, its going to be hard to top Rep. Michael Grimm, R-New York.
> 
> The former Marine and FBI vet told a reporter asking about campaign finance issuesand this is according to a transcript from the network conducting the ill-fated interview:
> 
> Grimm: Let me be clear to you, you ever do that to me again Ill throw you off this fg balcony.
> 
> Scotto: Why? I just wanted to ask you
> 
> [[cross talk]]
> 
> Grimm: If you ever do that to me again
> 
> Scotto: Why? Why? Its a valid question.
> 
> [[cross talk]]
> 
> Grimm: No, no, youre not man enough, youre not man enough. Ill break you in half. Like a boy.
> 
> More on the story here. Video below.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They surely do get pissy when they get caught.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The line of questioning was supposed to have been about the Congressman's reaction to the SOTU...
> 
> but then the snivelly li'l shit of a reporter couldn't resist sticking in a question about the Congressman's other stuff...
> 
> *not part of what the Congressman agreed to*...
> 
> 'n if I was him, I'd be tempted to throw the li'l shit over the balcony, too...
Click to expand...



*There was no agreement beforehand*, neither verbal nor written. The congressman SOUGHT OUT the reporter so he could also make his little SOTU all on his own. Get your facts straight.

And I bet you would have been tempted. Let me guess: Tea Party?


----------



## NoNukes

bayoubill said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.truthdig.com/avbooth/it...o_throw_reporter_off_fucking_balcony_for_aski
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As State of the Union rebuttals go, its going to be hard to top Rep. Michael Grimm, R-New York.
> 
> The former Marine and FBI vet told a reporter asking about campaign finance issuesand this is according to a transcript from the network conducting the ill-fated interview:
> 
> Grimm: Let me be clear to you, you ever do that to me again Ill throw you off this fg balcony.
> 
> Scotto: Why? I just wanted to ask you
> 
> [[cross talk]]
> 
> Grimm: If you ever do that to me again
> 
> Scotto: Why? Why? Its a valid question.
> 
> [[cross talk]]
> 
> Grimm: No, no, youre not man enough, youre not man enough. Ill break you in half. Like a boy.
> 
> More on the story here. Video below.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They surely do get pissy when they get caught.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The line of questioning was supposed to have been about the Congressman's reaction to the SOTU...
> 
> but then the snivelly li'l shit of a reporter couldn't resist sticking in a question about the Congressman's other stuff...
> 
> not part of what the Congressman agreed to...
> 
> 'n if I was him, I'd be tempted to throw the li'l shit over the balcony, too...
Click to expand...


A simple 'No comment' would have sufficed.


----------



## Synthaholic

bayoubill said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.truthdig.com/avbooth/it...o_throw_reporter_off_fucking_balcony_for_aski
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As State of the Union rebuttals go, its going to be hard to top Rep. Michael Grimm, R-New York.
> 
> The former Marine and FBI vet told a reporter asking about campaign finance issuesand this is according to a transcript from the network conducting the ill-fated interview:
> 
> Grimm: Let me be clear to you, you ever do that to me again Ill throw you off this fg balcony.
> 
> Scotto: Why? I just wanted to ask you
> 
> [[cross talk]]
> 
> Grimm: If you ever do that to me again
> 
> Scotto: Why? Why? Its a valid question.
> 
> [[cross talk]]
> 
> Grimm: No, no, youre not man enough, youre not man enough. Ill break you in half. Like a boy.
> 
> More on the story here. Video below.
> 
> 
> 
> They surely do get pissy when they get caught.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The line of questioning was supposed to have been about the Congressman's reaction to the SOTU...
> 
> but then the snivelly li'l shit of a reporter couldn't resist sticking in a question about the Congressman's other stuff...
> 
> *not part of what the Congressman agreed to...*
> 
> 'n if I was him, I'd be tempted to throw the li'l shit over the balcony, too...
Click to expand...



Do you hear yourself?  Since when do the elected people in power get to dictate what questions they answer?  He can refuse, that's fine.  And his refusal gets reported.

I thought conservatives wanted to strip power away from Washington.  Huh.


----------



## Politico

Defiant1 said:


> hangover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Embattled New York Republican Rep. Michael Grimm threatened to "break" a NY1 reporter and throw him off a balcony after President Obama's State of the Union address Tuesday night.
> 
> http://http://www.nydailynews.com/news/politics/new-york-rep-michael-grimm-threatens-reporter-asked-fundraising-allegations-article-1.1594857
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Congressman needs to get a grip.
> 
> There are people you can hire to do that.
> 
> No need to get ones hands dirty touching slime like that.
Click to expand...


Seriously right? You give me a bag of money. In and out in one night bada bing.


----------



## Gracie

The guy was a jerk and an asshole. Reporters are pond scum but that is expected of them. The congressman is representing us and went way over the line in his tirade. 

Every person in office needs to be voted out. ALL of them. Get new people in there. This guy needs to be thrown over the balcony himself and he can strut like a banty rooster out of office.


----------



## Political Junky

They're reading about poor Grimm in the UK, too. The Guardian speculates that it risks ending his political career.

Congressman apologises to reporter after threatening to break him 'in half' | World news | The Guardian

"Grimm's friend and fundraiser Diana Durand was arrested earlier this month for funnelling more than $10,000 to his campaign. Grimm is also facing an ongoing federal investigation into allegations that he or his campaign solicited cash from foreign donors."


----------



## Statistikhengst

Synthaholic said:


> bayoubill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.truthdig.com/avbooth/it...o_throw_reporter_off_fucking_balcony_for_aski
> 
> They surely do get pissy when they get caught.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The line of questioning was supposed to have been about the Congressman's reaction to the SOTU...
> 
> but then the snivelly li'l shit of a reporter couldn't resist sticking in a question about the Congressman's other stuff...
> 
> *not part of what the Congressman agreed to...*
> 
> 'n if I was him, I'd be tempted to throw the li'l shit over the balcony, too...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Do you hear yourself?  Since when do the elected people in power get to dictate what questions they answer?  He can refuse, that's fine.  And his refusal gets reported.
> 
> I thought conservatives wanted to strip power away from Washington.  Huh.
Click to expand...



Hell, no!  When their panties get all up in a wad, the first thing those pussies do is to scream for the nanny-state to come to their rescue.

Let's review:

The SOTU just ended.
"The Highlander" Grimm RUSHES out of the chamber to find a reporter to talk to.
There was no agreement. Grimm says he wants to do an interview, the reporter says ok.
The reporter asks a final question that Grimm doesn't like, so Grimm LIES and says it was not agreed to, but they had no agreement.
When the reporter (admittedly, somewhat snidely) tells his audience what happened, Grimm comes back and threatens to kill the man.

Has our society sunk so low that some Cons here actually think that threatening to KILL another person just because you are mad is somehow cool or ok?

Really?

Damn, that is totally fucked up.

The real Conservatives I know in the real world would never approve of this.

But it matters not: Grimm's career is over, mark my words.


----------



## Statistikhengst

Gracie said:


> The guy was a jerk and an asshole. Reporters are pond scum but that is expected of them. The congressman is representing us and went way over the line in his tirade.
> 
> Every person in office needs to be voted out. ALL of them. Get new people in there. This guy needs to be thrown over the balcony himself and he can strut like a banty rooster out of office.




This reporter was not pond scum. He was doing his job. It's a reporter's job to connect point A to point B. That's what they get paid for. If Grimm were smart (and he is not), he could have used the moment to his advantage, but no, the Alpha-male in him wanted to show what a big old toughass he is.


----------



## hazlnut

Why was he not arrested for assault?

What the hell are the Capitol Police doing?


Taking the night offI guess.


----------



## Sallow

bayoubill said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.truthdig.com/avbooth/it...o_throw_reporter_off_fucking_balcony_for_aski
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As State of the Union rebuttals go, its going to be hard to top Rep. Michael Grimm, R-New York.
> 
> The former Marine and FBI vet told a reporter asking about campaign finance issuesand this is according to a transcript from the network conducting the ill-fated interview:
> 
> Grimm: Let me be clear to you, you ever do that to me again Ill throw you off this fg balcony.
> 
> Scotto: Why? I just wanted to ask you
> 
> [[cross talk]]
> 
> Grimm: If you ever do that to me again
> 
> Scotto: Why? Why? Its a valid question.
> 
> [[cross talk]]
> 
> Grimm: No, no, youre not man enough, youre not man enough. Ill break you in half. Like a boy.
> 
> More on the story here. Video below.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They surely do get pissy when they get caught.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The line of questioning was supposed to have been about the Congressman's reaction to the SOTU...
> 
> *but then the snivelly li'l shit of a reporter couldn't resist sticking in a question about the Congressman's other stuff...*
> not part of what the Congressman agreed to...
> 
> 'n if I was him, I'd be tempted to throw the li'l shit over the balcony, too...
Click to expand...


That's not the way it works.

And the Press is protected by the Constitution.

What Grimm did was pretty serious.


----------



## Sallow

Political Junky said:


> They're reading about poor Grimm in the UK, too. *The Guardian speculates that it risks ending his political career.*
> Congressman apologises to reporter after threatening to break him 'in half' | World news | The Guardian
> 
> "Grimm's friend and fundraiser Diana Durand was arrested earlier this month for funnelling more than $10,000 to his campaign. Grimm is also facing an ongoing federal investigation into allegations that he or his campaign solicited cash from foreign donors."



It really should.

But this shows how far Congress has fallen.


----------



## Statistikhengst

Sallow said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> They're reading about poor Grimm in the UK, too. *The Guardian speculates that it risks ending his political career.*
> Congressman apologises to reporter after threatening to break him 'in half' | World news | The Guardian
> 
> "Grimm's friend and fundraiser Diana Durand was arrested earlier this month for funnelling more than $10,000 to his campaign. Grimm is also facing an ongoing federal investigation into allegations that he or his campaign solicited cash from foreign donors."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It really should.
> 
> But this shows how far Congress has fallen.
Click to expand...


Yes, it should.


----------



## Geaux4it

JakeStarkey said:


> Piece of trash congressman.
> 
> Be in office, get asked questions, no the congressman does not set the ground rules.
> 
> Don't get to threaten, period.



Well, Obama doesn't take questions either

-Geaux


----------



## hazlnut

Geaux4it said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Piece of trash congressman.
> 
> Be in office, get asked questions, no the congressman does not set the ground rules.
> 
> Don't get to threaten, period.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, Obama doesn't take questions either
> 
> -Geaux
Click to expand...


Perhaps you're not familiar with the many press conferences President Obama has done.

Come out of the cave and get informed.


----------



## mudwhistle

Statistikhengst said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> In _The Rise and Fall of The Third Reich,_ Shirer talks about the political atmosphere during the formative years of the National Socialist (Nazi) Party when threatening journalists with violence effectively suppressed any critical reportage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is absolutely correct.
> 
> But remember, Grimm is only one of 535 elected Congresspeople on Capitol Hill and then only one to do this the other night.
Click to expand...


Yeah, sure, uh-huh.....


I'm sure that's 100% true.

He's the one that get's caught on camera doing it.


----------



## racewright

Star said:


> hangover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Embattled New York Republican Rep. Michael Grimm threatened to "break" a NY1 reporter and throw him off a balcony after President Obama's State of the Union address Tuesday night.
> 
> http://http://www.nydailynews.com/n...ked-fundraising-allegations-article-1.1594857
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank God this violent MF wasn't packing, he's been known to... checkout this article...
> ...*Republican Congressman threatens to kill reporter after State of the Union - Boing Boing*
> Cory Doctorow
> Jan 28, 2014
> 
> 
> <snip>
> 
> Grimm is a former US Marine who served in Iraq, and then worked for the FBI. While at the Bureau, he was investigated for abusing his authority: threatening his date's husband ("I'll fucking make him disappear where nobody will find him") and pulling a gun in a nightclub. Grimm argued that reports of the incident were a "witch hunt" but the NYPD and FBi refused to release their files on the matter, and the _New Yorker_ reporter who wrote the original story produced supplemental documents supporting his account.
> 
> Grimm is a Tea Party darling who was endorsed by Sarah Palin and Rudy Giuliani.
> .
Click to expand...


Might be the only way to put Liberals in check--well what ever works.  He threaten violence, and if this goes bad then violence will be used to get him in check.

The American way.


----------



## zeke

Quantum Windbag said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.truthdig.com/avbooth/it...o_throw_reporter_off_fucking_balcony_for_aski
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As State of the Union rebuttals go, its going to be hard to top Rep. Michael Grimm, R-New York.
> 
> The former Marine and FBI vet told a reporter asking about campaign finance issuesand this is according to a transcript from the network conducting the ill-fated interview:
> 
> Grimm: Let me be clear to you, you ever do that to me again Ill throw you off this fg balcony.
> 
> Scotto: Why? I just wanted to ask you
> 
> [[cross talk]]
> 
> Grimm: If you ever do that to me again
> 
> Scotto: Why? Why? Its a valid question.
> 
> [[cross talk]]
> 
> Grimm: No, no, youre not man enough, youre not man enough. Ill break you in half. Like a boy.
> 
> More on the story here. Video below.
> 
> 
> 
> They surely do get pissy when they get caught.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let me guess, he just threatened the guy out of the blue, for no reason whatever. *I am 100% positive that Obama, or any Democrat, has never done anything even remotely similar, *even if a reporter did something to provoke it.
Click to expand...



Sure you are 100% positive. Bullshit. If you had that type of exchange on tape of Obama or any other Dem doing exactly what this guy did, I would have seen it run forever.

But let me ask you this. If this incident happened in FL, would the reporter have been ok if he pulled a gun and shot the Congresscritter for threatening his life? You know, with FL stand your ground laws. Just curious on that.


----------



## zeke

racewright said:


> Star said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hangover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Embattled New York Republican Rep. Michael Grimm threatened to "break" a NY1 reporter and throw him off a balcony after President Obama's State of the Union address Tuesday night.
> 
> http://http://www.nydailynews.com/n...ked-fundraising-allegations-article-1.1594857
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank God this violent MF wasn't packing, he's been known to... checkout this article...
> ...*Republican Congressman threatens to kill reporter after State of the Union - Boing Boing*
> Cory Doctorow
> Jan 28, 2014
> 
> 
> <snip>
> 
> Grimm is a former US Marine who served in Iraq, and then worked for the FBI. While at the Bureau, he was investigated for abusing his authority: threatening his date's husband ("I'll fucking make him disappear where nobody will find him") and pulling a gun in a nightclub. Grimm argued that reports of the incident were a "witch hunt" but the NYPD and FBi refused to release their files on the matter, and the _New Yorker_ reporter who wrote the original story produced supplemental documents supporting his account.
> 
> Grimm is a Tea Party darling who was endorsed by Sarah Palin and Rudy Giuliani.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Might be the only way to put Liberals in check--well what ever works.  He threaten violence, and if this goes bad then violence will be used to get him in check.
> 
> The American way.
Click to expand...


Hey, if this were in FL, could the reporter have shot the CONgressman for threatening his life. Stand your ground and all that jive. Hey maybe the CONgressman made his threats in Washington DC cause those damn Dems won't let you concealed carry. CONgressman felt "safe" to make his threats. To a guy about 2/3rds his size. What a man.


----------



## Sallow

racewright said:


> Star said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hangover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Embattled New York Republican Rep. Michael Grimm threatened to "break" a NY1 reporter and throw him off a balcony after President Obama's State of the Union address Tuesday night.
> 
> http://http://www.nydailynews.com/n...ked-fundraising-allegations-article-1.1594857
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank God this violent MF wasn't packing, he's been known to... checkout this article...
> ...*Republican Congressman threatens to kill reporter after State of the Union - Boing Boing*
> Cory Doctorow
> Jan 28, 2014
> 
> 
> <snip>
> 
> Grimm is a former US Marine who served in Iraq, and then worked for the FBI. While at the Bureau, he was investigated for abusing his authority: threatening his date's husband ("I'll fucking make him disappear where nobody will find him") and pulling a gun in a nightclub. Grimm argued that reports of the incident were a "witch hunt" but the NYPD and FBi refused to release their files on the matter, and the _New Yorker_ reporter who wrote the original story produced supplemental documents supporting his account.
> 
> Grimm is a Tea Party darling who was endorsed by Sarah Palin and Rudy Giuliani.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Might be the only way to put Liberals in check--well what ever works.  He threaten violence, and if this goes bad then violence will be used to get him in check.
> 
> The American way.
Click to expand...


In Washington DC that's against the law.


----------



## Dot Com

Statistikhengst said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> They're reading about poor Grimm in the UK, too. *The Guardian speculates that it risks ending his political career.*
> Congressman apologises to reporter after threatening to break him 'in half' | World news | The Guardian
> 
> "Grimm's friend and fundraiser Diana Durand was arrested earlier this month for funnelling more than $10,000 to his campaign. Grimm is also facing an ongoing federal investigation into allegations that he or his campaign solicited cash from foreign donors."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It really should.
> 
> But this shows how far Congress has fallen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, it should.
Click to expand...


I'm sure the Washington-Insider staff appraised him of this particular money-laundering reelection scheme which many of the career politicians like Ryan (R) do w/ PACs no doubt.

http://nbcpolitics.nbcnews.com/_new...grimm-no-excuse-for-threatening-reporter?lite


> The New York Times has also reported extensively on Grimm moneyman Ofer Biton, who pled guilty to fabricating a document while applying for a visa. Another Grimm fundraiser, Texan Diana Durand, has been charged with funneling illegal donations to his campaign. And he's also faced questions about business ties to an associate later indicted on fraud charges.



if repubs wouldn't keep fighting tooth & nail to equate a MILLION $$$$ in secret money with joe six pack's speech, they wouldn't have to be scheming & begging for money 24/7 to spend on elections. Thanks repubs


----------



## racewright

Sallow said:


> racewright said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Star said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank God this violent MF wasn't packing, he's been known to... checkout this article...
> ...*Republican Congressman threatens to kill reporter after State of the Union - Boing Boing*
> Cory Doctorow
> Jan 28, 2014
> 
> 
> <snip>
> 
> Grimm is a former US Marine who served in Iraq, and then worked for the FBI. While at the Bureau, he was investigated for abusing his authority: threatening his date's husband ("I'll fucking make him disappear where nobody will find him") and pulling a gun in a nightclub. Grimm argued that reports of the incident were a "witch hunt" but the NYPD and FBi refused to release their files on the matter, and the _New Yorker_ reporter who wrote the original story produced supplemental documents supporting his account.
> 
> Grimm is a Tea Party darling who was endorsed by Sarah Palin and Rudy Giuliani.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Might be the only way to put Liberals in check--well what ever works.  He threaten violence, and if this goes bad then violence will be used to get him in check.
> 
> The American way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In Washington DC that's against the law.
Click to expand...


Everything is against the law in Washington DC  but who follows them


----------



## mudwhistle

Sallow said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> They're reading about poor Grimm in the UK, too. *The Guardian speculates that it risks ending his political career.*
> Congressman apologises to reporter after threatening to break him 'in half' | World news | The Guardian
> 
> "Grimm's friend and fundraiser Diana Durand was arrested earlier this month for funnelling more than $10,000 to his campaign. Grimm is also facing an ongoing federal investigation into allegations that he or his campaign solicited cash from foreign donors."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It really should.
> 
> But this shows how far Congress has fallen.
Click to expand...


Actually name-calling used to be normal in the early days of our government. Then they started making rules of decorum to keep the cross chatter and smartass remarks to a minimum. Now it's difficult to call someone a liar in Congress, when in the past you could do it to his face during congressional sessions.


----------



## bodecea

zeke said:


> racewright said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Star said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank God this violent MF wasn't packing, he's been known to... checkout this article...
> ...*Republican Congressman threatens to kill reporter after State of the Union - Boing Boing*
> Cory Doctorow
> Jan 28, 2014
> 
> 
> <snip>
> 
> Grimm is a former US Marine who served in Iraq, and then worked for the FBI. While at the Bureau, he was investigated for abusing his authority: threatening his date's husband ("I'll fucking make him disappear where nobody will find him") and pulling a gun in a nightclub. Grimm argued that reports of the incident were a "witch hunt" but the NYPD and FBi refused to release their files on the matter, and the _New Yorker_ reporter who wrote the original story produced supplemental documents supporting his account.
> 
> Grimm is a Tea Party darling who was endorsed by Sarah Palin and Rudy Giuliani.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Might be the only way to put Liberals in check--well what ever works.  He threaten violence, and if this goes bad then violence will be used to get him in check.
> 
> The American way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey, if this were in FL, could the reporter have shot the CONgressman for threatening his life. Stand your ground and all that jive. Hey maybe the CONgressman made his threats in Washington DC cause those damn Dems won't let you concealed carry. CONgressman felt "safe" to make his threats. To a guy about 2/3rds his size. What a man.
Click to expand...


An excellent point.  IF this had happened in Florida, according to their law...that reporter could have shot the Congressman when he came back and started threatening him.


----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## mudwhistle

bodecea said:


> zeke said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> racewright said:
> 
> 
> 
> Might be the only way to put Liberals in check--well what ever works.  He threaten violence, and if this goes bad then violence will be used to get him in check.
> 
> The American way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, if this were in FL, could the reporter have shot the CONgressman for threatening his life. Stand your ground and all that jive. Hey maybe the CONgressman made his threats in Washington DC cause those damn Dems won't let you concealed carry. CONgressman felt "safe" to make his threats. To a guy about 2/3rds his size. What a man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> An excellent point.  IF this had happened in Florida, according to their law...that reporter could have shot the Congressman when he came back and started threatening him.
Click to expand...


So Trayvon never laid a finger on G Zimmerman?


----------



## mudwhistle

After we win this election, its our turn.  Payback time.  Everyone not with us is against us and they better be ready because we dont forget. The ones who helped us will be rewarded, the ones who opposed us will get what they deserve. There is going to be hell to pay.  Congress wont be a problem for us this time. No election to worry about after this is over and we have two judges ready to go.  (She was talking directly to about three of them.  Sr. staff.  And she wasnt trying to be quiet about it at all.) - Vallarie Jarrett


----------



## Luddly Neddite

mudwhistle said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zeke said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, if this were in FL, could the reporter have shot the CONgressman for threatening his life. Stand your ground and all that jive. Hey maybe the CONgressman made his threats in Washington DC cause those damn Dems won't let you concealed carry. CONgressman felt "safe" to make his threats. To a guy about 2/3rds his size. What a man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An excellent point.  IF this had happened in Florida, according to their law...that reporter could have shot the Congressman when he came back and started threatening him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So Trayvon never laid a finger on G Zimmerman?
Click to expand...


Trayvon ran from gz but of course he fought back when gz caught him. He had every right to "stand his ground" and defend himself against the much bigger and armed thug gz.


----------



## Truthmatters

Stephanie said:


> awww, and luddy gets pissy when they get pissy
> 
> how cute



this is why your party will fail


You care about no one but your selves

you cant win in a democracy so you want a ditatorship


----------



## mudwhistle

Luddly Neddite said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> An excellent point.  IF this had happened in Florida, according to their law...that reporter could have shot the Congressman when he came back and started threatening him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So Trayvon never laid a finger on G Zimmerman?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trayvon ran from gz but of course he fought back when gz caught him. He had every right to "stand his ground" and defend himself against the much bigger and armed thug gz.
Click to expand...


Trayvon tracked Zimmerman down and suckerpunched him.


----------



## mudwhistle

When is somebody gonna merge all of these threads?


----------



## mudwhistle

It's okay to spy on them, use illegal wiretaps, threaten them off the record on numerous occasions ether over the phone or in person, yet this is the only instance of intimidation that matters to Democrats.


----------



## whitehall

In 2012 Clinton and Obama confident and carpetbagger mayor of Chicago, Rahm Emanuel actually assaulted reporter Michael Hastings and nobody on the right or the left thought iit was a big deal in the rough and tumble world of politics. All of a sudden the lefties are outraged about some hurtful words spoken by a republican. A couple of years ago Va. democrat congressman Jim Moran who had a long history of anger problems assaulted a Black child. Lefties snickered when the statute of limitations prevented Clinton form being prosecuted for rape. Is it a double standard when it comes to republicans or is the sissie left faking it?


----------



## MikeK

zeke said:


> CONgressman felt "safe" to make his threats. To a guy about 2/3rds his size. What a man.


My thoughts exactly.  This Grimm character appears to be a grandstander, pulling a gun on someone in a bar and now intimidating this very frail-looking reporter.  

I hope this incident isn't swept under the crony carpet.


----------



## MikeK

whitehall said:


> In 2012 Clinton and Obama confident and carpetbagger mayor of Chicago, Rahm Emanuel actually assaulted reporter Michael Hastings and nobody on the right or the left thought iit was a big deal in the rough and tumble world of politics. [...]


It might appear that no one thought the Emanuel/Hastings incident was no big deal but  Hastings was known by Emanuel's staff to be a relapsed drug (methamphetamine) addict, so Hastings was not willing to risk having that publicized.  

(Excerpt)

_The late journalist Michael Hastings had traces of drugs in his system when he died, the Los Angeles Times reported on Tuesday.

Hastings was killed in a car crash in Los Angeles in June. He was 33.

The coroners who examined him found "traces of amphetamine in his system, consistent with possible intake of methamphetamine many hours before death, as well as marijuana," the Times wrote. "Neither were considered a factor in the crash, according to toxicology reports."

The ultimate verdict: Hastings' death was an accident.

The coroner said Hastings' family had been attempting to get him to go to detox at the time of his death, and that he had relapsed into drugs a month before he died, after 14 years of sobriety._

Michael Hastings Had Relapsed Into Drug Use At Time Of His Death, Coroner Says

(Close)

Were it not for that unavoidably damaging revelation Emanuel could have been charged with a felony.


----------



## Synthaholic

*Reporter that Grimm (R-NY) Threatened is Nephew of Gambino Boss*


----------



## Dot Com

Synthaholic said:


> *Reporter that Grimm (R-NY) Threatened is Nephew of Gambino Boss*


----------



## Statistikhengst

Synthaholic said:


> *Reporter that Grimm (R-NY) Threatened is Nephew of Gambino Boss*




Grimm's outlook may indeed be grim:

Rep. Grimm couldn?t intimidate Scotto | Page Six

This could get interesting.


----------



## Esmeralda

mudwhistle said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> So Trayvon never laid a finger on G Zimmerman?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trayvon ran from gz but of course he fought back when gz caught him. He had every right to "stand his ground" and defend himself against the much bigger and armed thug gz.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trayvon tracked Zimmerman down and suckerpunched him.
Click to expand...


----------



## Esmeralda

NoNukes said:


> bayoubill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.truthdig.com/avbooth/it...o_throw_reporter_off_fucking_balcony_for_aski
> 
> 
> 
> They surely do get pissy when they get caught.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The line of questioning was supposed to have been about the Congressman's reaction to the SOTU...
> 
> but then the snivelly li'l shit of a reporter couldn't resist sticking in a question about the Congressman's other stuff...
> 
> not part of what the Congressman agreed to...
> 
> 'n if I was him, I'd be tempted to throw the li'l shit over the balcony, too...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A simple 'No comment' would have sufficed.
Click to expand...


Exactly!!  'No comment' and walk away.  Yep.


----------



## Politico

Sallow said:


> bayoubill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.truthdig.com/avbooth/it...o_throw_reporter_off_fucking_balcony_for_aski
> 
> 
> 
> They surely do get pissy when they get caught.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The line of questioning was supposed to have been about the Congressman's reaction to the SOTU...
> 
> *but then the snivelly li'l shit of a reporter couldn't resist sticking in a question about the Congressman's other stuff...*
> not part of what the Congressman agreed to...
> 
> 'n if I was him, I'd be tempted to throw the li'l shit over the balcony, too...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's not the way it works.
> 
> And the Press is protected by the Constitution.
> 
> What Grimm did was pretty serious.
Click to expand...


No that is the way it works. He to goon camera and discuss one thing, The little turd blind sides him and then goes all Michael Moore after the guy walks away.


----------



## Sarah G

Esmeralda said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trayvon ran from gz but of course he fought back when gz caught him. He had every right to "stand his ground" and defend himself against the much bigger and armed thug gz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trayvon tracked Zimmerman down and suckerpunched him.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Diversionary, that's Muddie.  Don't look here, look over there ...


----------



## Dot Com

Statistikhengst said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Reporter that Grimm (R-NY) Threatened is Nephew of Gambino Boss*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grimm's outlook may indeed be grim:
> 
> Rep. Grimm couldn?t intimidate Scotto | Page Six
> 
> This could get interesting.
Click to expand...


quite interesting indeed


----------



## Statistikhengst

Sarah G said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trayvon tracked Zimmerman down and suckerpunched him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Diversionary, that's Muddie.  Don't look here, look over there ...
Click to expand...



"BSO complex":


----------



## Mad_Cabbie

Politico said:


> No that is the way it works. He to goon camera and discuss one thing, The little turd blind sides him and then goes all Michael Moore after the guy walks away.



You can't go around threatening people who piss you off - Grimm needs to take a trip to the slammer for this one ... you know ... the way that poor people go - handcuffed in front of his wife and kids and no money for bail. 

Maybe then, Grimm can actually use his position to fight judicial reform.


----------



## Dot Com

Sarah G said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trayvon tracked Zimmerman down and suckerpunched him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Diversionary, that's Muddie.  Don't look here, look over there ...
Click to expand...


Looks like I DID do the right thing by adding him to my "list"


----------



## rightwinger

Capitol Police: No charges for Grimm - NBC Politics


----------



## Politico

Mad_Cabbie said:


> Politico said:
> 
> 
> 
> No that is the way it works. He to goon camera and discuss one thing, The little turd blind sides him and then goes all Michael Moore after the guy walks away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't go around threatening people who piss you off - Grimm needs to take a trip to the slammer for this one ... you know ... the way that poor people go - handcuffed in front of his wife and kids and no money for bail.
> 
> Maybe then, Grimm can actually use his position to fight judicial reform.
Click to expand...


I have happily smacked down more than a few bitches like this in my life. But that has nothing to do with my comment. I simply explained why it happened. I made no comment as to whether it was right or wrong.


----------



## zeke

mudwhistle said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zeke said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, if this were in FL, could the reporter have shot the CONgressman for threatening his life. Stand your ground and all that jive. Hey maybe the CONgressman made his threats in Washington DC cause those damn Dems won't let you concealed carry. CONgressman felt "safe" to make his threats. To a guy about 2/3rds his size. What a man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An excellent point.  IF this had happened in Florida, according to their law...that reporter could have shot the Congressman when he came back and started threatening him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> So Trayvon never laid a finger on G Zimmerman?*
Click to expand...



What a stupid fuck you are muddy. Stand your ground laws DO NOT require that physical violence has occurred. Only that a person thinks physical violence is ABOUT to occur.

Thought you gun nutters knew this shit.


----------

